# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Krugerrs Accountability

## krugerr

Morning all, I figured you've waited two years for an update, I imagine you've all been dying to know my progress.  :Wink:  

Well I started working in a gym two years ago, so I trained everyday as long as I needed. I got into the biggest and strongest shape of my life. The gym manager revived complaints that when I trained I was intimidating the smaller members. 

I got an office job a year ago, which meant no more midday training sessions. No moving at all during the day in fact, glued to a desk. The commute to work means that I have to train about 5;45 in order to get done, showered and leave for work. Due to laziness I let that slip quickly and I ballooned to 133kg, I did train 1-2 times a week. But there was no consistency, and there was definitely nothing even remotely resembling a diet in place. 

Two weeks ago my Fiancé took a picture of me from behind and it shocked me into getting back on the horse. 

Below, you'll see the transformation. My leanest in, then a gym shot when I packed on lots of size, finally my love handled self.

----------


## tarmyg

Well this is an automatic subscribe :-)

----------


## krugerr

> Well this is an automatic subscribe :-)


Haha, thanks Tarmy! How's tricks?


Just prepped my meals for work. I hit a PB this week on dumbell press. 60kg (132lb) Dumbbells for 5.

----------


## energizer bunny

In for this mate. good to see you back.

----------


## krugerr

> In for this mate. good to see you back.


Thanks mate! Glad to be back, surprised the App hasn't been updated yet though.

----------


## energizer bunny

The App? on the phone?

----------


## NACH3

Hey Krugerr, 

Nach here, consider me subscribed!

----------


## krugerr

> The App? on the phone?


 yea the iPhone app. It's not been updated to reflect the new resolutions. It's only taking up part of my screen.  :Wink: 





> Hey Krugerr, Nach here, consider me subscribed!


Hey Nach! Thanks for subscribing.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> yea the iPhone app. It's not been updated to reflect the new resolutions. It's only taking up part of my screen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nach! Thanks for subscribing.


Love seeing the results from dedicated lifters! :Smilie:  best of luck my man - that PB was it chest/or shoulders?!

Edit** hit view full site and you'll have to log back in but you get the old view(which I prefer) lol

----------


## krugerr

> Love seeing the results from dedicated lifters! best of luck my man - that PB was it chest/or shoulders?!


Apologies, that was flat chest press. I should have clarified! I've benched a lot more, but I tended to default to barbell over dumbell when it came to chest. 

Dedicated lifter... Yes, something like that! Haha!!

----------


## NACH3

> Apologies, that was flat chest press. I should have clarified! I've benched a lot more, but I tended to default to barbell over dumbell when it came to chest. 
> 
> Dedicated lifter... Yes, something like that! Haha!!


Lol - I saw your stats so I was wondering if it wasn't shoulder press - I default to smith due to R Shoulder(torn labrum and RC) but went to to DBs for eithrr flat or incline(alternating w/o's) and my DB press has gone up significantly on flat(120's for 6)... Muscle memory is a great thing  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

> yea the iPhone app. It's not been updated to reflect the new resolutions. It's only taking up part of my screen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nach! Thanks for subscribing.


Ah ok mate, i just use the normal site on my iphone.

----------


## krugerr

> Lol - I saw your stats so I was wondering if it wasn't shoulder press - I default to smith due to R Shoulder(torn labrum and RC) but went to to DBs for eithrr flat or incline(alternating w/o's) and my DB press has gone up significantly on flat(120's for 6)... Muscle memory is a great thing


Hah, yea as I said, I was a lot stronger before. My bench was around 160kg and I was dumbell shoulder pressing the 50's. 

I'll used to train more intuitively than progressively. I'd just grab whatever felt right in the day. 





> Ah ok mate, i just use the normal site on my iphone.


I don't like the website layout in the iPhone, the app has better functionality. I think anyway.

----------


## energizer bunny

So whats the plan then kruegar? diet? training? supps? goals?

----------


## krugerr

> So whats the plan then kruegar? diet? training? supps? goals?


Yes.  :Wink: 

Diet is in place at approximately 2700 Kcal. 
Training 5 mornings a week. 
Supplementation as per normal, bcaa, glutamine, powdered greens, vitamins. 
Goal, to lose all this bloody body fat I've accumulated. 

There's o real time scale or time restriction. Just keeping the momentum up, I expect all my lifts to increase back to some decent level fairly quickly as I haven't forgone the gym entirely, it was just a very broken up routine.

----------


## tarmyg

Post weekly update pic with you butt naked in front of the stove. That will be a classic. Lol. Just like that love handle pic.

----------


## krugerr

> Post weekly update pic with you butt naked in front of the stove. That will be a classic. Lol. Just like that love handle pic.


Haha! Okay! Let's do it that way!  :Wink: 

I'm going to run a daily blog anyway of my weekday training sessions.

----------


## RaginCajun

Who are you again?

 :Wink: 

Time to saddle up!

----------


## Back In Black

Alright fat lad :Wink: 

Why the fook are you cooking naked? Not afraid of splash backs? I ironed naked once. Once being the operative word!

----------


## krugerr

> Who are you again?  Time to saddle up!


Haha! Yes, back in the saddle!!




> Alright fat lad Why the fook are you cooking naked? Not afraid of splash backs? I ironed naked once. Once being the operative word!


I like the freedom. Plus, it would totally be weird if I were wearing a frilly apron...

----------


## itsmybody

Glad you are back! Subscribed cause this is gonna be a good one!

----------


## Joco71

Ya I'm in too following this thread..

----------


## krugerr

> Glad you are back! Subscribed cause this is gonna be a good one!


 God, the pressure is on now then!!  :Wink: 






> Ya I'm in too following this thread..


Thanks buddy.

----------


## krugerr

Slept pretty well, with the exception of my four year old having a play session at 3am. 

Woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed, rocked up to the gym for opening and had to wait around for the owner. Whom typically had a flat tyre this morning. 
Gym opened late which restricted my time, but not my intensity. I doubled up the fly with pressing too, so the fly til failure then just bashed out a few presses to exhaustion on each set. 

My old man trains mornings too, so got some good encouragement and a good spot that knows when I'm being a *****-bitch and when I need assisting. 
Short and sweet, but was sweaty and exhausted. Was done in 30 mins, due to late opening and work starting. 

Flat Dumbell chest press 
20kg x 12 
30kg x 10 
40kg x 5 
50kg x 3 
60kg x 7 (1 assisted) 

Flat Dumbell fly 
20kg x 12 
30kg x 8 
30kg x 6 
30kg x 5

----------


## krugerr

Off topic, but I just got ACDC tickets for saturday at Wembley!!

----------


## krugerr

Back this morning. 

Good session, hard and heavy!

Dumbbell Row
30kg x 12
40kg x 10
60kg x 8

Rack lift (1 inch below knee)
100kg x 12
140kg x 10
180kg x 5
220kg x 5

Kroc Row
50kg x 27 


Sat at work now and sweating my arse off. No air con and its 30*C!

----------


## RaginCajun

That's cool that can lift with your old man 

Looks like some good lifting sessions!

----------


## krugerr

> That's cool that can lift with your old man Looks like some good lifting sessions!


Yea it's good. He's 50, but still going strong for an old fella! 

Yea some strong lifts. Feeling good. Just getting oats and protein in me as I type this. It's so hot in just not hungry!

----------


## krugerr

Legs this morning. Heavy and sweaty!! It's so hot here this week. 

Hack Squat
40kg x 12
80kg x 12
130kg x 8
180kg x 5
220kg x 5

Straight legged
60kg x 12
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

Standing Calf Raise (machine)
40kg x 12
40kg x 12
20kg x 20 

Leg extension 
Didn't check what the plates said. But it was most of the stack for 3 sets!

----------


## krugerr

Sat on the sofa this evening, and my back is tightening up, and my calves are already sore!

Chest wasn't too bad, was a heavy session but obviously not enough workload.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sat on the sofa this evening, and my back is tightening up, and my calves are already sore! Chest wasn't too bad, was a heavy session but obviously not enough workload.


Sounds like you did something with all that soreness

----------


## krugerr

> Sounds like you did something with all that soreness


Yep. Nice and tight all over this morning. 

This morning was Shoulders. Brother came down today, he's a strength coach, and a hard arse PT. Put me through my paces, more volume than usual today. Felt good and couldn't lift my arms after!!

Cable side raise (single)
14kg x 20
18kg x 12
18kg x 12

Dumbbell side raise
14kg x 8 (assisted)
16kg x 6 (assisted)

Cable front front raise (double)
18kg x 12
22kg x 8
24kg x 8 rest pause

Rear delt (machine fly)
Plate 5 x 12
Plate 6 x 12
Plate 6 x 12
Plate 6 x 12 (assisted)

Shoulder press (machine)
65kg x 12
80kg x 8
80kg x 8 (rest pause)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You're back! Found the groove. Nice

----------


## krugerr

> You're back! Found the groove. Nice


Slap my arse and call me a bitch. GGR, how the devil are you?! 

Yes I'm back, couldn't stay away I'm afraid. Specially after I backtracked and put a load of weight on. 

-Krugerr

----------


## krugerr

Bedtime. 

My favourite meal of the day. 

300g cottage cheese
50g whey protein
Milk to lubricate (50ml)

Blended into a super thick bedtime shake!

----------


## itsmybody

You are well on your way!

----------


## krugerr

> You are well on your way!


Getting there!!

----------


## krugerr

Didn't train this morning as I'm bouncing tonight, needed an extra couple hours sleep. 

Today is going to be a long ass day!  :Frown:

----------


## krugerr

ACDC were incredible inLondon on Saturday, in case anyone was curious!!

Monday today, so that was chest day! Chest swollen like a Ma'Facker. Another week on week improvement. 1 extra rep on the press, and up 2kg on my fly weight. 

Flat dumbell press
20kg x 20
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
60kg x 8 (final rep assisted)

Dumbell fly
22kg x 12
32kg x 10 (straight into 32kg press for 2 heavily assisted reps)

Decline bench press
100kg x 12
100kg x 11 (2 assisted reps)

Pecdec 
41kg x 15 (failure, assisted)

----------


## RaginCajun

ACDC, F YEAH!

glad you enjoyed it!

nice workout!

----------


## krugerr

> ACDC, F YEAH! glad you enjoyed it! nice workout!


Yea great workout. Got to work 2 hours later and my chest had spasms. It's really sore already!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea great workout. Got to work 2 hours later and my chest had spasms. It's really sore already!!!


Haha!

Get some!

----------


## krugerr

Not sure what I did yesterday, but my lower abs are killing me. Woke up this morning and couldn't even roll over in bed without excruciating pain.

----------


## itsmybody

> Not sure what I did yesterday, but my lower abs are killing me. Woke up this morning and couldn't even roll over in bed without excruciating pain.


The good kind of excruciating sore or bad kind? Im highly aware of abs and the level of soreness now since having hernia surgery. Don't ever want to deal with that kind of bad pain again.

----------


## krugerr

> The good kind of excruciating sore or bad kind? Im highly aware of abs and the level of soreness now since having hernia surgery. Don't ever want to deal with that kind of bad pain again.


 I'm sat down right now, so it's okay. I'm not having to move or tense. 

This morning it was excruciating. Not like doms, but actual pain. I've had horrendous ab doms where you can't move. But that is entirely different to this. It's quite low down on the abs, above the pubic area.

----------


## itsmybody

> I'm sat down right now, so it's okay. I'm not having to move or tense. This morning it was excruciating. Not like doms, but actual pain. I've had horrendous ab doms where you can't move. But that is entirely different to this. It's quite low down on the abs, above the pubic area.


That sucks! Keep an eye on it. Mine was an umbilical hernia and I didn't realize what I had done. Unfortunately my dumb a$$ didn't back off at all. Honestly thought at the time when the belly button poked out the body was acting like a turkey baster saying I was done....this led to me doubling over on Easter Sunday at church, a big ole purple belly button, a trip to the ER and a surgery. Lesson learned....listen to your body.

Just my two cents from experience but it it's a different kind of hurt you should get it looked at before it gets worse. Have met a couple guys who had that lower pain in the pelvic area too and it wasn't good news. They did have surgery but were back at it better than new in no time at all. It really doesn't take that long to heal. I'm conservative and tend to be cautious now more so than in the past....again just my opinion. You do what you think is best for you. Hope you feel better quickly and keep us posted.

----------


## krugerr

Thanks for the advice! I'll take it easy and get it checked. I don't want to end up the same way with a surgery! 

Touch wood. I've never had a proper injury from training. I get clicks and pops in some joints. And some pain around the knees when squatting, but this is usually because I haven't stretched my hip flexors!

----------


## itsmybody

> Thanks for the advice! I'll take it easy and get it checked. I don't want to end up the same way with a surgery! Touch wood. I've never had a proper injury from training. I get clicks and pops in some joints. And some pain around the knees when squatting, but this is usually because I haven't stretched my hip flexors!


Yes those good ole 'wee niggles' as @Clarky calls them. Think they are part of the territory with this stuff. Good call on getting checked, better safe than sorry that's for certain.

----------


## krugerr

> Yes those good ole 'wee niggles' as @Clarky calls them. Think they are part of the territory with this stuff. Good call on getting checked, better safe than sorry that's for certain.



Definitely agree there!! Thanks for the feedback  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

Well my back and shoulders have become a mass of spots. I've never had that before I my life. 

Getting the Mrs to scrub each night in the shower with anti-bac shower gel. 

Not a pretty sight. So uncomfy to sit at work all day.

----------


## itsmybody

> Well my back and shoulders have become a mass of spots. I've never had that before I my life. Getting the Mrs to scrub each night in the shower with anti-bac shower gel. Not a pretty sight. So uncomfy to sit at work all day.


I think people use zinc oxide? Not sure...Look up @Girlygymrat if I remember correctly she knows how to solve this. You are very blessed to have a Mrs. help you exfoliate. Best if luck.

----------


## krugerr

> I think people use zinc oxide? Not sure...Look up @Girlygymrat if I remember correctly she knows how to solve this. You are very blessed to have a Mrs. help you exfoliate. Best if luck.



Well I'll be damned. Sudocrem is a remedy for acne because of its ZO content. 

Incredible top. Thank you!!

----------


## itsmybody

> Well I'll be damned. Sudocrem is a remedy for acne because of its ZO content. Incredible top. Thank you!!


Sweet!!!!! Good bye stress issues, cause you know that's what it is...nothing else could possibly cause this problem :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> Sweet!!!!! Good bye stress issues, cause you know that's what it is...nothing else could possibly cause this problem


 I don't know what you're referring to! I'm on the forums purely for the friendly atmosphere.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks for the advice! I'll take it easy and get it checked. I don't want to end up the same way with a surgery! Touch wood. I've never had a proper injury from training. I get clicks and pops in some joints. And some pain around the knees when squatting, but this is usually because I haven't stretched my hip flexors!


I'm in the same boat, whole body in pain/tight (but not so much from lifting, don't know WTF!). Going see a MD tomorrow

Have you ever had your appendix taken out? Where does it exactly hurt at?

----------


## krugerr

> I'm in the same boat, whole body in pain/tight (but not so much from lifting, don't know WTF!). Going see a MD tomorrow Have you ever had your appendix taken out? Where does it exactly hurt at?


Never have my friend. 

Mine is cured as fast as it arrived. Miraculous. It was horrendous though. Weird.

Keep me posted on your doctor Appt.

----------


## krugerr

Back today. 

I absolutely smashed my PB on rack lifts. Had to use straps, my grip is fairly shit. Left the gym with insane back pump and dripping with sweat. 

Dumbell rows
42kg x 12
54kg x 10
64kg x 12

Rack pulls (1" below knee)
100kg x 15
140kg x 12
180kg x 5
220kg x 14

Lat pull down (machine)
106kg x 12
121kg x 6 (assisted)

----------


## krugerr

Friday shoulders 


Dumbell side raise (3 second pause)
6kg x 12
6kg x 12
6kg x 12

Cable side raise (single arm)
14kg x 12
14kg x 12
14kg x 8 (dropset)

Cable front raise (double hand)
28kg x 10
28kg x 8 

Machine press (inverted)
68kg x 15
106kg x 12
121kg x 8 (assisted)
121kg x 6 (assisted dropset)

Rear delt pec dec
29kg x 15
29kg x 12
35kg x 8

----------


## itsmybody

Think we all need to rename delt day as side lateral day...they are never ending.

----------


## krugerr

> Think we all need to rename delt day as side lateral day...they are never ending.


My front are quite developed from benching. 
Tell me about it though. The fvckers hurt too with pause and negatives!

----------


## itsmybody

> My front are quite developed from benching. Tell me about it though. The fvckers hurt too with pause and negatives!


Yup but that's the best part cause you know your working!

----------


## krugerr

> Yup but that's the best part cause you know your working!


I don't like it. It hurts! Training with my old man, he know when I'm at failure, and when I'm being a bitch. 

Forced reps, rest pause, negatives, drop sets.

----------


## itsmybody

> I don't like it. It hurts! Training with my old man, he know when I'm at failure, and when I'm being a bitch. Forced reps, rest pause, negatives, drop sets.


Huh, that's the best part. Geeeeeezuuuuusssss

----------


## krugerr

> Huh, that's the best part. Geeeeeezuuuuusssss



I know it's the growth part. But no one said it was fun!

----------


## krugerr

Eason the doors last night. 

Woke up hungry today!

6 rashes of bacon, two wholemeal wraps, 300g cottage cheese, 2 scoops whey and coffee!!

Much better!  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

Monday. 

It's 6:07 am. 
I'm sat outside the gym. 
It should be open. 

Well I'll sit here waiting to see if he opens...

----------


## krugerr

So the gym did open eventually. Although I bounced all weekend, so this morning I was feeling exhausted. Plus really restricted on time. Not a great session. But better than not doing anything. 



Chest day!

Dumbell chest press
20kg x 15
30kg x 15
40kg x 5
60kg x 7

Dumbell fly 
22kg x 10
28kg x 8
30kg x 8

Tricep push down 
40kg x 15
40kg x 15

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So the gym did open eventually. Although I bounced all weekend, so this morning I was feeling exhausted. Plus really restricted on time. Not a great session. But better than not doing anything. Chest day! Dumbell chest press 20kg x 15 30kg x 15 40kg x 5 60kg x 7 Dumbell fly 22kg x 10 28kg x 8 30kg x 8 Tricep push down 40kg x 15 40kg x 15


Any gym better then no gym....unless form is compromised  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> Any gym better then no gym....unless form is compromised


Thou shalt not drop form in favour of weight!

----------


## itsmybody

> Thou shalt not drop form in favour of weight!


Amen. Too risky.

----------


## krugerr

> Amen. Too risky.


Unless, there is a pretty girl in the gym, and you need to impress her. Then, no matter what you're doing. You stop, grab some massive dumbells and swing curl until she notices. 

#GymCommandments

----------


## tarmyg

> Unless, there is a pretty girl in the gym, and you need to impress her. Then, no matter what you're doing. You stop, grab some massive dumbells and swing curl until she notices. 
> 
> #GymCommandments


I usually just walk in naked with a hard-on, seems to get everyone looking at me!

----------


## krugerr

> I usually just walk in naked with a hard-on, seems to get everyone looking at me!


Bro... They're looking at your testicular atrophy and micro penis. That's not a good thing!  :Wink:

----------


## itsmybody

Do y'all really do that? Here comes a myth buster.

----------


## krugerr

> Do y'all really do that? Here comes a myth buster.


Yes. Don't act all innocent. Girls all wear yoga pants and squat for attention. Fact.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Someone say yoga pants?

----------


## krugerr

> Someone say yoga pants?


It's my kryptonite.

----------


## itsmybody

> Yes. Don't act all innocent. Girls all wear yoga pants and squat for attention. Fact.


Now here is a myth buster for you. Nope, we don't all wear yoga pants and we don't all squat for attention. 

I wear thin loose fitting baggy cotton sweats or cotton/nylon sweats usually and squat for development. 
1. Yoga pants are pretty gross if someone sweats to death when working out.
2. The baggy pants still show off curves when squatting
3. There is so much more to be said for imagination.
4. There are def a billion more pleasurable ways to get attention other than squatting.
5. Leggings n yoga pants should be reserved for rest days and the occasional trip to get pizza or chinese 
 :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> Now here is a myth buster for you. Nope, we don't all wear yoga pants and we don't all squat for attention. I wear thin loose fitting baggy cotton sweats or cotton/nylon sweats usually and squat for development. 1. Yoga pants are pretty gross if someone sweats to death when working out. 2. The baggy pants still show off curves when squatting 3. There is so much more to be said for imagination. 4. There are def a billion more pleasurable ways to get attention other than squatting. 5. Leggings n yoga pants should be reserved for rest days and the occasional trip to get pizza or chinese



Id like to agree with you, but you're wrong.  :Wink: 

Leggings and squats are the best way to get my attention! Lol. Especially is she then brings me pizza.

----------


## itsmybody

> Id like to agree with you, but you're wrong.  Leggings and squats are the best way to get my attention! Lol. Especially is she then brings me pizza.


You little devil...even better she would make you a sammich!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes. Don't act all innocent. Girls all wear yoga pants and squat for attention. Fact.


That's it. I am buying myself some yoga pants!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I do wear compression pants. I only wear sure dry moisture wicking tops and yes they are also form fitting. I don't do slutty. It's not my style.  :Smilie: 

Carry on  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> I do wear compression pants. I only wear sure dry moisture wicking tops and yes they are also form fitting. I don't do slutty. It's not my style.  Carry on


And this is why I like you...no slutty...hot and functional!

----------


## krugerr

> You little devil...even better she would make you a sammich!


Did someone say sandwich? Bacon sandwich?!





> That's it. I am buying myself some yoga pants!!!!


Pics, or it didn't happen.  :Smilie: 





> I do wear compression pants. I only wear sure dry moisture wicking tops and yes they are also form fitting. I don't do slutty. It's not my style.  Carry on


I bet they look very functional, and I bet it doesn't look remotely sexy. Tell me, while wearing your functional form fitting compression pants (yoga pants) do you do squats,straight leg deadlifts or donkey kick backs?  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

> I bet they look very functional, and I bet it doesn't look remotely sexy. Tell me, while wearing your functional form fitting compression pants (yoga pants) do you do squats,straight leg deadlifts or donkey kick backs?


And if you find someone staring behind you when doing anything like this wearing only an apron you will know who it is  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> And if you find someone staring behind you when doing anything like this wearing only an apron you will know who it is


Lmfao!

----------


## krugerr

> And if you find someone staring behind you when doing anything like this wearing only an apron you will know who it is


Haha!!!

----------


## krugerr

Weight. 294.0 lbs


I was approximately 298lbs on starting. 4lbs lost, strength up, waist slimmer. All is good on the Krugerr front!

Bloody gym didn't open until an hour late today. (He text to apologise) so I missed back. I hate this it throws my whole schedule. Bastard!

On other news, new PB again for dumbbell chest press. 

60kg x 10 unassisted. Will move up a weight next week.

----------


## tarmyg

> Bloody gym didn't open until an hour late today. (He text to apologise) so I missed back. I hate this it throws my whole schedule. Bastard!


I had this problem when I lived in Germany at a gym. I told the owner I would pay extra if he gave me a key. Never had the problem again.

----------


## krugerr

> I had this problem when I lived in Germany at a gym. I told the owner I would pay extra if he gave me a key. Never had the problem again.


We have tried. He's a family friend, been mates with my dad for years. Yet he just won't give a key out to anyone. 

Pain in the arse!

----------


## krugerr

Down another lb. 

Beasties legs this morning. Disgusting session. Legs were shaking uncontrollably. 

Hack squat 
50kg x 12
100kg x 12 
150kg x 8
190kg x 5
230kg x 5
270kg x 3 (drop set and rest pause total of 30 reps)

Standing leg curl (single)
14kg x 12
14kg x 12
27kg x 8 (assisted)

Leg extension 
75kg x 12
82kg x 12
96kg x 10 

Straight leg deadlift
60kg x 12
60kg x 8 (fail)

----------


## RaginCajun

nice workout krugerr!

made my legs shake some reading it

----------


## krugerr

> nice workout krugerr! made my legs shake some reading it


It fvcking hurt. 

I'm sat in the office all day today with leg shakes, dinner with the family in an hour, and then I'm bouncing tonight 10:30pm til 5:30am

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Down another lb. Beasties legs this morning. Disgusting session. Legs were shaking uncontrollably. Hack squat 50kg x 12 100kg x 12 150kg x 8 190kg x 5 230kg x 5 270kg x 3 (drop set and rest pause total of 30 reps) Standing leg curl (single) 14kg x 12 14kg x 12 27kg x 8 (assisted) Leg extension 75kg x 12 82kg x 12 96kg x 10 Straight leg deadlift 60kg x 12 60kg x 8 (fail)


Who u give that pound too. Kelkel? LoL. Don't u be looking my way.  :LOL:

----------


## krugerr

> Who u give that pound too. Kelkel? LoL. Don't u be looking my way.


Why not? I like a girl with hips!  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

Monday chest day!!

62kg x 8 on my working set for flat Dumbell press. 

That's a match on reps but a 2kg increase. Can't complain too much! Each week I'm growing and getting stronger! Must be the oat powder!

----------


## tarmyg

> Must be the oat powder!


Must be you mofo :-) HAHA

Doing well thus far it seems!

----------


## krugerr

> Must be you mofo :-) HAHA Doing well thus far it seems!


Weight is dropping slow and steady. Which is a good indicator. My chest and arms are tight in things again. Which is a comfort. 

My waist feels smaller. But 4 weeks or so, it's largely in my head. But I'm getting toward the strongest I've ever been, which I'm surprised about. At my best I only benched 160kg (350lbs) and today with the 62kg Dumbbells for 8. 

I'll possibly go into cycle details later in the thread. But for now I'm very happy with the way it's going. Diet is nice and simple. Easy to prep and consolidated into 4 meals.

----------


## Arete

Nice progress. Keep Crushing it K.

----------


## krugerr

> Nice progress. Keep Crushing it K.


Thanks for the support buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Incredible back session yesterday and legs today. 

Smashing it out of the park on everything. Nothing seems to be heavy enough. Week on week strength gains. Love feeling so strong again. 

Diet is nice and easy. Looking for other ways to slow cook chicken. I just go with spicy usually. Anyone got some good recipes?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## itsmybody

Chkn...I do 12 boobs at a time and instead of water or chkn stalk occasionally substitute equal amount beer....then add the usual ten tons of mrs dash....it's the bartender in me and closest I ever get to drinking a beer. Same principle as beer can chkn...only slow cooked.

----------


## krugerr

> Chkn...I do 12 boobs at a time and instead of water or chkn stalk occasionally substitute equal amount beer....then add the usual ten tons of mrs dash....it's the bartender in me and closest I ever get to drinking a beer. Same principle as beer can chkn...only slow cooked.


I'm not quite sure how adding beer to my chicken will effect macros!lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## itsmybody

> I'm not quite sure how adding beer to my chicken will effect macros!lol Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Doesn't mess w/macros...maybe adds a little sodium but not much. It adds flavor, just like chkn stalk/broth...it's something different to try. If you use Lemon Pepper Mrs. Dash with an IPA(example...Lagunitas IPA or Sweet Water IPA) it adds a more herbal citrusy hoppy flavor. Or you could try a Newcastle Brown Ale with a bunch of Mrs Dash garlic herb which will make a roasted malt earthy flavor. 
1. I throw 6 breasts in on bottom, poke a bunch of holes in them with fork or knife, dump the mrs dash on it.
2. add the next 6 breasts on top, poke a bunch of holes in the top breasts and dump more mrs dash on them
3. Pour a cup of the beer on it (8oz...do what you want with leftover 4oz. I give it to my roommate) 
4. Set temp to low...cook while at work. I usually return after 10 hours and it's done...may be done sooner but wouldn't know cause I'm at work. 
Signed...mini builder beer advocate

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chkn...I do 12 boobs at a time and instead of water or chkn stalk occasionally substitute equal amount beer....then add the usual ten tons of mrs dash....it's the bartender in me and closest I ever get to drinking a beer. Same principle as beer can chkn...only slow cooked.


someone say boobs?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Incredible back session yesterday and legs today. 
> 
> Smashing it out of the park on everything. Nothing seems to be heavy enough. Week on week strength gains. Love feeling so strong again. 
> 
> Diet is nice and easy. Looking for other ways to slow cook chicken. I just go with spicy usually. Anyone got some good recipes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


sounds like you are crushing it!!!!!

----------


## krugerr

> sounds like you are crushing it!!!!!


Not bad mate! 293lbs now. Just destroying those weights!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

> Not bad mate! 293lbs now. Just destroying those weights!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


293? **** me!!! I am closing in on 170 in my cut :-)

----------


## krugerr

> 293? **** me!!! I am closing in on 170 in my cut :-)


I am 6'4" tall. So I don't look as heavy as I am.  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## itsmybody

Christ on a stick, your freaking amazing!
I'm puny over here fighting like hell to get to 140 without cake n icecream.

----------


## krugerr

> Christ on a stick, your freaking amazing! I'm puny over here fighting like hell to get to 140 without cake n icecream.


There is a starting picture on page 1 I think. I'm a bit leaner at the waist now! I will get another picture up next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> There is a starting picture on page 1 I think. I'm a bit leaner at the waist now! I will get another picture up next week. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Subbed.  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> Subbed.


You're only interested in me posting more of my bubble butt! I am not a piece of meat GGR.  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

> Doesn't mess w/macros...maybe adds a little sodium but not much. It adds flavor, just like chkn stalk/broth...it's something different to try. If you use Lemon Pepper Mrs. Dash with an IPA(example...Lagunitas IPA or Sweet Water IPA) it adds a more herbal citrusy hoppy flavor. Or you could try a Newcastle Brown Ale with a bunch of Mrs Dash garlic herb which will make a roasted malt earthy flavor. 1. I throw 6 breasts in on bottom, poke a bunch of holes in them with fork or knife, dump the mrs dash on it. 2. add the next 6 breasts on top, poke a bunch of holes in the top breasts and dump more mrs dash on them 3. Pour a cup of the beer on it (8oz...do what you want with leftover 4oz. I give it to my roommate) 4. Set temp to low...cook while at work. I usually return after 10 hours and it's done...may be done sooner but wouldn't know cause I'm at work. Signed...mini builder beer advocate


Does sound nice. Might experiment with a bottle of Newcy Brown!

Thanks!  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You're only interested in me posting more of my bubble butt! I am not a piece of meat GGR.  Sent from my iPhone using Forum


We are all pieces of meat. Some are just finer cuts. LMBO.  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> We are all pieces of meat. Some are just finer cuts. LMBO.


I'm definitely a rump steak!  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

OUCH!

Today blasted shoulders to bits. I couldn't even lift my arms afterward. Driving home I nearly crashed. Was surprised though. Even after failure and forced reps on the side raises. I still managed the 46kg Dumbbells for 12 reps on my working set. 

Cable side raise with forced reps. 
Dumbbell press 
Reverse shrugs 
Cable upright row.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Feeling big! Lots of sleep and meat over the weekend. Hog roast at a house party and a slab of beef yesterday at my dads Roast. 

Took this morning off as I'm full of cold. But back on it tomorrow with a hulk smash.  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Got my 5mg Cialis through today. Looking forward to trying this!!

Good chest session this morning. Strong like beast! Chest swollen like a Ma'Faker

Flat DB press

20kg x15
30kg x12
40kg x10
62kg x6
62kg x7

Flat Benchpress

100kg x 12
130kg x 5

Pecdec 

55kg x 15 (long squeeze)
55kg x 15 (rest pause)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

You still at it big green man?

----------


## krugerr

> You still at it big green man?


Got a gum infection, so on course of antibiotics. Not been able to eat anything. It's starting to feel a little better already. So should be good to go again tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Back in the gym this morning. Finally. 
Feel like I lost 10lbs through lack of food!

My brother came along and he's a power lifter so I jumped in with him today. He has a slingshot (Mark Bells toy). 

Well heavy bench session, followed by a set at 160kg with the slingshot which helps with lockout. Happy with that. Specially coming off an illness.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you back!

----------


## krugerr

> Good to see you back!


Still got the toothache and gum infection. But able to get some food in at least.  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Shoulders. 

Nice solid session. Still a bit workout from the sickness. But 2 warmup sets and I was in the game. Found pressing quite hard today, usually stronger than this. 

Could barely lift my arms to drive or have breakfast. 

Dumbbell Press
22kg x 12
22kg x 10
32kg x 5
38kg x 5
50kg x 7 (assisted)

Cable side raise 
14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 14 (inc dropset)
18kg x 14 (forced reps and drop set)

Rear Pec dec
41kg x 12
50kg x 12
62kg x 10 (forced reps)
62kg x 10 (forced reps and ISO holds)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

sorry to hear about the infection, that has to suck!

nice workout feeling like dog arse

get well

----------


## krugerr

> sorry to hear about the infection, that has to suck! nice workout feeling like dog arse get well


Does suck. But it was an excuse to sleep and be lazy. I fvcking hate toothache/infection. Definitely on the mend though. Pain almost entirely gone now.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Does suck. But it was an excuse to sleep and be lazy. I fvcking hate toothache/infection. Definitely on the mend though. Pain almost entirely gone now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


stop eating that rotten stuff  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> stop eating that rotten stuff


 rotten stuff?  :Wink:  cottage cheese protein shakes are glorious!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

Bad teeth, is this when I am supposed to drop a bad joke about the British and teeth or would that be inappropriate? ;-)

----------


## krugerr

> Bad teeth, is this when I am supposed to drop a bad joke about the British and teeth or would that be inappropriate? ;-)


Too much sugar in our afternoon tea, dear boy. That's the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> rotten stuff?  cottage cheese protein shakes are glorious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


was talking about that other stuff! haha!

----------


## krugerr

> was talking about that other stuff! haha!


Ahh, no I'm off the crack now. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ahh, no I'm off the crack now. Lol Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Haha!!!

----------


## krugerr

Friday. Leg day! I couldn't lift the weight of just my leg after completing leg extensions. My bro was trying to do negatives but I couldn't even fully extend my leg. Legs shaking like a sh!tting dog. Think I hit the spot!
Was a quick session as the gym opened late again!

Hack squat
50kg x 15
100kg x 15
140kg x 10
190kg x 5
240kg x 5
280kg x 5 (rest pause)

Leg curl
18kg x15
18kg x15

Leg extension
50kg x 15
85kg x 10
95kg x 10
95kg x 20 (inc dropset)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Sorry for the absence again. Life is a bitch. 

Training is going well. Weights all going up and I've actually set a few PBs in the last week or so. 

Threw up 160kg x 2 flat bench yesterday. Very happy with that!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Life is a bitch. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Got that right! But u r still working out  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> Got that right! But u r still working out


I surely definitely am! 

Bouncing weekends in top of working full time, with a 4 year old a and a heavily pregnant wife. 

I'm just glad I have a dog!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I surely definitely am! Bouncing weekends in top of working full time, with a 4 year old a and a heavily pregnant wife. I'm just glad I have a dog! Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Congrats on upcoming addition!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> Congrats on upcoming addition!


Muchly thanks GGR! X

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

That feeling when you're making progress!!! Thank god. It's taken maybe 24 months, or longer since I first saw the doctor. 

Also apologies for those that subbed. I'm so busy working two jobs, and the Mrs is due to drop any time now. So my life has been completely over run. I promise once any is here I'll pick back up and continue with the log. 

L

Sent from my iPhone using Foru

----------


## krugerr

Got my script, have to collect it tomorrow from the pharmacy. 

12 weeks at 60,000iu Vitamin D. 
Blood test at 4 weeks and 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

was wondering if you had the baby yet!

keep mama happy and yay on progress!

----------


## tarmyg

60,000iu, wow, is that a normal dosage when a person is determined to be deficient?

Thanks

----------


## krugerr

> was wondering if you had the baby yet! keep mama happy and yay on progress!


Nope, she is due on the 24th. But baby has already begun moving into position. So I could be sooner!  :Smilie:  thanks bro!






> 60,000iu, wow, is that a normal dosage when a person is determined to be deficient? Thanks


I'm unsure to be honest, reading through Austinites blog, he was given shots of 50,000iu and bigger ones of 300,000iu. I was fairly sure I'd be given this by injection, but I suspect my Dr has arranged for capsules. I'm picking up the tabs later, so I'll share them.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Bloody chemist had to order them in. Got them though. 4 weeks tilt he blood test now.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

> I'm unsure to be honest, reading through Austinites blog, he was given shots of 50,000iu and bigger ones of 300,000iu. I was fairly sure I'd be given this by injection, but I suspect my Dr has arranged for capsules. I'm picking up the tabs later, so I'll share them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I found this article very helpful around this. PN have, AFAIK, the largest DB with actual coached clients so this is based of a significant amount of data.

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/stop-vitamin-d

----------


## krugerr

> I found this article very helpful around this. PN have, AFAIK, the largest DB with actual coached clients so this is based of a significant amount of data. http://www.precisionnutrition.com/stop-vitamin-d


Excellent link there Tarny! It was an interesting link. I already supplement, but hadn't realised the link with VitK!

Love reading articles like this, thanks for sharing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Well, the new year comes round and im being held accountable, by the Mrs for my christmas weight gain!

Weight: 288.8lbs (Monday)
Weight: 286.6lbs (Today)

Below is the current diet as per MFP. Subject to change, but its enough volume for me currently, and I am not too hungry. Got the initial weight loss, as happens when you switch from eating shit, to eating clean(er)!!



Id also like to introduce you all to my beautiful daughter, Dana! She arrived on the 3rd December, and has kept us busy over the christmas period!  :Smilie: 



-Krugerr

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well, the new year comes round and im being held accountable, by the Mrs for my christmas weight gain!
> 
> Weight: 288.8lbs (Monday)
> Weight: 286.6lbs (Today)
> 
> Below is the current diet as per MFP. Subject to change, but its enough volume for me currently, and I am not too hungry. Got the initial weight loss, as happens when you switch from eating shit, to eating clean(er)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the beautiful little bundle of joy!!!!!

Precious!

----------


## krugerr

> Congrats on the beautiful little bundle of joy!!!!! Precious!


Thanks bro! She is!  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

> Id also like to introduce you all to my beautiful daughter, Dana! She arrived on the 3rd December, and has kept us busy over the christmas period! 
> 
> 
> 
> -Krugerr


Oh my!!! Big Congratulations!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Adorbs! Congrats!!!

----------


## krugerr

Thank you guys! She's fairly cure, even if I do say so myself!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Well the weight is falling off like never before! 1lb a day this week, I'm under no illusion though that that's mostly water as my diet takes hold, and my body balances out! Still, encouraging start to see the scales cooperating.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

You know that feeling when you read over old log books, blogs and pictures, and realise you were actually in 'alright' shape for a while, and now you're not? 

Reading over my first interactions with this forum on my Get Lean blog, and then my blog for the competition a couple years ago. Forgotten half the stuff I had written, and for some reason the diet and details of my competition cut is not in my log books at home. 

Im going to rectify that!

 Krugerr - Get Lean Thread
 Krugerr - Competition Thread

Diet is going great currently, after reading my above blogs, I was tempted to make some changes, but actually, since I am still dropping weight, I will wait before I make changes. 

Found some past images from the old blogs, and using this as a motivator for myself. Damn I am a handsome chap!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Gym this morning felt weak as hell. Hit back and was appalled by my lack of strength. I haven't lifted a weight in 8-10 weeks though. So I guess that's to be expected. 

Dumbbell pullovers
Close-grip pull downs
Lat pull down (articulated machine)
T-bar row
Racklift

Pretty much straight from DYs blood and guts. 

Sat in the Dr now to discuss my final blood test before I get put on TRT. Thank god.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## DSS

> You know that feeling when you read over old log books, blogs and pictures, and realise you were actually in 'alright' shape for a while, and now you're not? Reading over my first interactions with this forum on my Get Lean blog, and then my blog for the competition a couple years ago. Forgotten half the stuff I had written, and for some reason the diet and details of my competition cut is not in my log books at home. Im going to rectify that!  Krugerr - Get Lean Thread  Krugerr - Competition Thread Diet is going great currently, after reading my above blogs, I was tempted to make some changes, but actually, since I am still dropping weight, I will wait before I make changes. Found some past images from the old blogs, and using this as a motivator for myself. Damn I am a handsome chap!


Keep up the work Krugerr looking good. 

Congrats on ur recent addition also hope the sleepless nights don't effect the progress.

----------


## krugerr

> Keep up the work Krugerr looking good. 
> 
> Congrats on ur recent addition also hope the sleepless nights don't effect the progress.


Thank you my friend. The sleepless nights are getting too me, but it could be worse!

----------


## krugerr

Well, I'm aching like a Ma'Faker this morning. Both biceps are shot, cant fully extend both arms, and my whole back hurts. Job done!
After meticulously reading back over previous blogs, and my handbook, it seems I had forgotten what really works for me. reading back, i was able to quickly see what routines, and programs gave me the best results. It appears I leaned out the fasted while Carb Cycling inside a 16/8 Intermittent Fasting routine. Who'd have thought those notes would be worthwhile, eh!

I strongly suggest you all blog or write detailed notes of diets, protocols and routines. Ive proved to myself today that this really is a worthwhile exercise! 

Ive amended my diet routine, back to IF. 16/8 fast, eating midday til 8pm. Im not going to implement the CC just yet, as my weight is still dropping. Once it levels out, I will switch to the CC routine. I even have the meal plans for that original carb cycling on my computer still. Bonus! I dont have to do any math, or figure that out!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Looking leaner man!

I like IF way of eating, makes it easier IMO.

I also agree with the logging/blogging as that is what I do as well.

Keep it up bud and take care of that little girl and mama!

----------


## krugerr

> Looking leaner man!
> 
> I like IF way of eating, makes it easier IMO.
> 
> I also agree with the logging/blogging as that is what I do as well.
> 
> Keep it up bud and take care of that little girl and mama!


Muchly appreciate brother, mother and daughter are both doing excellent. 

Yeah, i use IF as a tool to frame a diet. It just makes life easier, usually id be debating about snacking between meals, or something late at night. Id justify it to myself too after some ridiculous mental battle "Its ok, because you're working late tonight and training tomorrow".
Whereas with IF, thats eliminated. I simply do not eat outside the window, and inside the window I have enough clean food to fill me up. 

Blogging/Logging has been a saviour. I will really advocate this to people going forward!

----------


## krugerr

I had an Endo appointment last year, and was advised that although I was LowT, they wouldn't consider TRT yet. 6 months later I got a letter prescribing some heavy duty Vitamin D3, and recommending a blood test 10 weeks later. If Test comes back under 10, to recommend TRT. 

Had a blood test on Tuesday, and got the results this morning. 

Testosterone - 7.8 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25)
Free Testosterone - 214 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950)

So, I have to wait for the Dr to contact me, I guess he'll refer me back to the Endo. It is progress though. My first blood tests were the end of 2012 and it was almost identical to the above blood test.

----------


## krugerr

Double posting on myself, but I need to get this recorded in here. Marcus' thread is just an insane wealth on knowledge, and I couldnt help but feel the need to record this workout! This is Marcus' workout, rewritten into a normal format  :Wink: 


*Chest*
*

```
Incline Press – Dumbell
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. 2-3 forced reps, and 2 negatives.
 
Dumbell Fly – Incline
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Get partner to help stretch at the bottom. 2-3 forces reps, 2 negatives.  
 
Decline Press - Barbell
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps.. 2-3 forces reps, 2 negatives.  
 
Dumbell Fly - Flat
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Get partner to help stretch at the bottom. 2-3 forces reps, 2 negatives.  
 
***NOTES***
Keep rest periods to approximately 60 seconds between sets and exercises. 
```

*
*
Shoulders*


```
 
DB Shoulder Press – Seated
*Warm Up – Light, high rep
*Warm Up – Light, high rep
*Working – Heavy, fail at 4-6 reps, forced reps and negatives.
 
Side Lateral Raise – Cable
*Warm up  - Light, medium rep.
*Warm up – Light, medium rep.
* Working – Heavy, fail at 4-6 reps.  Forced reps and negatives.
* Working – Drop weight, fail at 4-6 reps.  Forced reps and negatives.
 
Rear Lateral  Raise – Machine
*Warm up  - Light, medium rep.
*Warm up – Light, medium rep.
* Working – Heavy, fail at 4-6 reps.  Forced reps and negatives.
* Working – Drop weight, fail at 4-6 reps.  Forced reps and negatives.
 
Shrugs – Barbell
*Warm Up – Feeler set, medium weight.
*Warm Up – Feeler set, medium weight.
*Working – Heavy, fail at 4-6 reps.  Two drops, then a Rest Pause.
 
*** NOTES***
Working sets, once failure reached, include partial reps, or cheat reps depending on the movement. Try to keep rest periods between sets, and exercises to around 60 seconds. 
```

*

Back


```
Close-grip Pulldowns – Palms Facing
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset until unable to complete a partial rep.
 
Wide-grip Pulldowns 
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset until unable to complete a partial rep.
 
Bent over Row – Barbell (45* angle)
*Warm up – Light, high rep.  Focus on Mind/Muscle connection.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset until unable to complete a partial rep
 
Dumbell Row – Single Arm
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Focus on Mind/Muscle connection.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset until unable to complete a partial rep.
 
Deadlift 
*Working – Heavy, 6-8 reps. Don’t lower weight to floor, aim for mid shin.
 
***NOTES***
Keep the back arched when doing all movements to ensure full contraction of the back.
Keep rest periods to approximately 60 seconds between sets and exercises.
```

**

Legs


```
Leg Extension
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 6-8 reps. Rest pause. Repeat until no partials can be completed.
 
Leg curl - Single
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 6-8 reps. Heavy, 6-8 reps. Rest pause. Repeat until only doing 1 rep.
 
Squats
*Warm up – Light, high rep.
*Warm up – Light, high rep.
*Working – Heavy, 8 reps. Rest pause. Repeat until only doing 1 rep.
 
Hack Squat
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 6-8 reps. Rest pause. Repeat until only doing 1 rep.

Lunges – Barbell
*Working – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
 
Calf Raises – Seated
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 6-8 reps. Rest pause. Repeat until only doing 1 rep.
 
 
***NOTES***
Rest-Pause = take 15 deep breaths and lift.
Pre-exhausting legs, so less weight needed on squats to save knees.
Keep rest periods to approximately 60 seconds between sets and exercises.
```



Arms


```
EZ bar curls
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. 2 -3 forced, 2 negatives.
 
Dumbell Curls - Incline
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. 2 -3 forced, 2 negatives.
 
Concentration Curls
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. 2 -3 forced, 2 negatives.
 
Forearm Curls – Over Knee
*Working – Light, high rep. Failure.
*Working – Light, high rep. Failure.

Tricep Pushdown
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset til failure.
 
Close-Grip Benchpress
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Dropset til failure.
 
Overhead Dumbell Extension – Single Arm
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. Stretch between sets.
*Working – Heavy, 4-6 reps. Rest Pause.  
 
***NOTES***
Rest-Pause = take 15 deep breaths and lift.
Pre-exhausting legs, so less weight needed on squats to save knees.
Keep rest periods to approximately 60 seconds between sets and exercises.
```

*

----------


## krugerr

Legs - As created by the wonderful Marcus. 

I completed the routine as per above. trained alone, so forwent the Squats and just did the hack squats. Going til failure, then doing partials. Once I could complete no more reps, stop, 15 breaths, and go again, until I could lift no more, even after a break. 

The routine itself was quite good, I often utilise RP methods, but had never implemented it quite like this. I usually do a single rest pause. Marcus suggests using multiple rest pauses until you cannot move the weight at all. Interesting, and painful.

Finished up and wandered outside to the car, where I promptly threw up my dinner. All in all, a fantastic workout. 

*Thursday Leg Session - (The Vomit Edition)*


```
Leg Extension
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Warm up (15 reps)
*Working (8 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps, 2 reps, 1 rep) [plus some partials]

Leg Curl (Single)
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Working (9 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps, 1 rep) [plus some partials]

Hack Squat
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Working (7 reps, 4 reps, 2 reps,1 rep) [plus some partials and pause squat on the last two]

Seated Calf Raise
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Warm up (12 reps)
*Working (8 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 2 reps, 1 rep) [Plus partial, and slight assistance using the handles]
```

----------


## krugerr

Legs are still bloody sore today. 

Had to skip the gym this morning as my brother-in-law wrote his car off, and needed a lift to work. So I'll be going later for a delicious chest workout!

Had a cheat meal on saturday night, absolutely needed it! Still fasting, and getting used to the hunger periods now!

----------


## tarmyg

Absolutely *LOVE* the way you have documented the workouts. I am going to borrow this stuff later on. If someone wanted a cut and paste of how to workout using HIT I'll send them here.

----------


## krugerr

> Absolutely *LOVE* the way you have documented the workouts. I am going to borrow this stuff later on. If someone wanted a cut and paste of how to workout using HIT I'll send them here.


Many thanks Tarmy! I have to document things neatly like that, otherwise it does my head in! Not that I didnt love marcus' original post  :Wink: 

Use the (code) (/code) tags to wrap the text like that! It seems the (spoiler)(/spoiler) tags dont work on this board, but they're another way to tidy up large chunks of text.

Of course, square [] brackets!

----------


## krugerr

Wanted to put my vitamin protocol on here as well, in case anyone was interested! This is effectively ripped straight from Austinites many posts on them!





*VITAMIN*
*DOSE*
*TIMING*

Vitamin A
25,000IU
1x / week

Vitamin B6
100mg
AM

Vitamin B12
1000ug
AM

Vitamin C
3000mg
AM

Vitamin D3
2000IU
AM

Vitamin E
400IU
 AM/PM

Fish Oil (Omega 3)
1000mg
AM/PM

Cialis
10mg
Bedtime

Magnesium
500mg
Bedtime

Zinc
50mg
Bedtime

Copper
2mg
Bedtime

----------


## tarmyg

Cialis? What kind of Vitamin is that one? :-)

----------


## krugerr

Cialis - a vital vitamin, it keeps the wife happy. Which keeps me alive!!

----------


## krugerr

First HIT chest session since ive been back. I forgot how good that pump feels! Good session, although it was a bit of a feeler week as I wasnt exactly sure of where my strength was at, so the warmups and working sets need tweaking a little.
Had my dad and my brother there training their own thing, they do powerlifting. But I managed to get a couple of spots! 

My evil brother even threw in a forced negative on final exercise, after positive failure and the forced reps, I held the dumbells at the top and tried to resist as he slowly forced them down. fvck me! That hurt a lot!


*Tuesday - Chest*


```
Incline Press – Dumbell
*Warm up – Light, high rep.
*Warm up – Light, high rep. 
*Working – Heavy, 5 reps. 2 forced, 1 negative.
 
Dumbell Fly – Incline
*Warm up – Light, high rep. 
*Working – Heavy, 6 reps. rest pause.
 
Decline Press - Barbell
*Warm up – Light, high rep. 
*Working – Heavy, 5 reps. 3 forced. 3 negatives.  
 
Dumbell Fly - Flat
*Warm up – Light, high rep. 
*Working – Heavy, 8 reps. 2 forced, and a forced negative.
```

----------


## krugerr

Results from the Doctors. Finally TRT! Been given the foam dispenser for a month, followed by a further blood test. He want to use the Foam to try boost me back to normal, then use injections. Linke below.

Tostran 2% gel

----------


## tarmyg

I noticed you are not taking any NAC, any reason?

----------


## krugerr

Hey Bro, not included because honestly I havent researched it at all! Should I have? 
Im looking it up now, and I might throw it in. Why do you use, and what dosage?

----------


## Sfla80

> Hey Bro, not included because honestly I havent researched it at all! Should I have?
> Im looking it up now, and I might throw it in. Why do you use, and what dosage?


Use it for liver protection.

It's an ED thing now. 

Most use 600mg ed for normal trt or not.

1200 on blast/cycle.

Would even do 1800 if using an oral then drop back down after oral is done.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## krugerr

> Use it for liver protection.
> 
> It's an ED thing now. 
> 
> Most use 600mg ed for normal trt or not.
> 
> 1200 on blast/cycle.
> 
> Would even do 1800 if using an oral then drop back down after oral is done.


I was reading that N-Acetyl-Cysteine is particularly used for Respiratory purposes. It lists these as Uses; Bronchitis, Plehm, Angina, Heart Attack, Stroke, Kidney Disease, Lung Disease, Reducing Blood Fat, Flu Symptoms, and Hair Pulling. 

I didnt read anything about effectiveness on the liver. I found one website that sells it, claiming it protects against flu and liver failure, but this looked like an advertisement. Any sources? Im at work so only briefly looked it up.

----------


## Sfla80

> I was reading that N-Acetyl-Cysteine is particularly used for Respiratory purposes. It lists these as Uses; Bronchitis, Plehm, Angina, Heart Attack, Stroke, Kidney Disease, Lung Disease, Reducing Blood Fat, Flu Symptoms, and Hair Pulling.
> 
> I didnt read anything about effectiveness on the liver. I found one website that sells it, claiming it protects against flu and liver failure, but this looked like an advertisement. Any sources? Im at work so only briefly looked it up.


I'm sure it has many purposes which would help even more when taking it

It's an antioxidant and will help with liver and liver damage.

I posted a pic from amazon on what I use and most here use just above ur reply


Check out this link...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sout...ylcysteine.htm

----------


## krugerr

> I'm sure it has many purposes which would help even more when taking it
> 
> It's an antioxidant and will help with liver and liver damage.
> 
> I posted a pic from amazon on what I use and most here use just above ur reply
> 
> 
> Check out this link...
> 
> Clayton's Health Facts: N-Acetyl Cysteine.



Yeah I saw your link, Ive seen its available in powdered form from my usually protein supplier too! I'll definitely grab some.

Thats why I love these forums! Thank you Tarmy for pointing it out, and Sfla for your help  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> Ive seen its available in powdered form from my usually protein supplier too!


The one from MyProtein is almost impossible to measure, just my 2c.

----------


## krugerr

> The one from MyProtein is almost impossible to measure, just my 2c.


What makes you think that i was referring to MP?  :Wink: 
Thanks for the tip, after checking theirs out, the measuring does seem dubious. I could by the powder and cap my own pills, but im far too lazy for that. I'll take to Amazon as Sfla suggested!

Thanks both for the help today. I always say "A day not learning, is a day wasted".

----------


## krugerr

Diet has been on point (mostly!), I did sneak in a large latte yesterday before my exam. Which I passed, so now I've got a promotion at work as well, which isnt half bad. 

Weight has dropped significantly. Weighed 279.0lbs this morning. I was 292.0lbs on the 3rd Jan. 13lbs lost in less than three weeks. Im careful to say "weight" and not "fat"! I havent got any calipers currently, and no reliable methods to calculate BF. I'll make a trip to one soon though, but the mirror is showing some positive changes.

----------


## Sfla80

> Diet has been on point (mostly!), I did sneak in a large latte yesterday before my exam. Which I passed, so now I've got a promotion at work as well, which isnt half bad.
> 
> Weight has dropped significantly. Weighed 279.0lbs this morning. I was 292.0lbs on the 3rd Jan. 13lbs lost in less than three weeks. Im careful to say "weight" and not "fat"! I havent got any calipers currently, and no reliable methods to calculate BF. I'll make a trip to one soon though, but the mirror is showing some positive changes.


Nice job man keep it up!

----------


## krugerr

> Nice job man keep it up!


Thanks. Its good to see the number heading in the right direction, even if its not all fat. Once my TRT levels out, i suspect a bi of muscle gain, and the weight loss ratio to shift more heavily to fat. 

Really destroying the gym with Marcus' adaptations of HIT. Its disgusting, and painful. I love it.

----------


## Sfla80

> Thanks. Its good to see the number heading in the right direction, even if its not all fat. Once my TRT levels out, i suspect a bi of muscle gain, and the weight loss ratio to shift more heavily to fat.
> 
> Really destroying the gym with Marcus' adaptations of HIT. Its disgusting, and painful. I love it.


That's awesome u r using HIT to help u r weight loss. 

I need to go read this thread from the beginning.

Keep it up man. U post ur workouts here? If not start posting in the dungeon

----------


## krugerr

> That's awesome u r using HIT to help u r weight loss. I need to go read this thread from the beginning. Keep it up man. U post ur workouts here? If not start posting in the dungeon


I've posted a couple. I don't want to duplicate everything in two places. So I'll probably keep it mostly to here.  :Wink: 

Thanks mate. I really needed a boost to get back on track. I'd let slip for too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Sunday, tired from work last night, but still hit the gym today. Dragged my brother down to push my limits, and we did just that! Every working set, there was forced reps, with isometric holds on the contraction, and slow negtives on every rep. Calves just destroyed them with a variation of Marcus' routine. Standing calf raise machine straight into just holding onto the machine and bashing out 20reps without weight. Afterward I sat down and my calves were solid, like a piece of marble.



*Shoulders & Calves*


```
Dumbell Shouder Press
*18kg x 15 light, warm up.
*18kg x 15 light, warm up.
*38kg x 6, and 2 forced. 

Cable Side Raise
*10kg x 15, light, slow with a 1/2 second isometric hold on each rep
*10kg x 15, light, slow with a 1/2 second isometric hold on each rep
*14kg x 8, heavy, 5 forced reps, 5 negatives

Rear Pec Dec
*27kg x 12, slow, isometric hold on each rep
*27kg x 12, slow, isometric hold on each rep
*55kg x 8, slow, forced with 2 negatives, dropset to 41kg and repeat.

Shrugs
*60kg x 12, slow, controlled
*60kg x 12, slow, controlled
*140kg x 6, dropset to 100kg then 60kg, rest pause.

Standing Calf Raise
*14kg x 15 reps, warmup and stretch
*27kg - 6-8 reps, forced, imediately into 20 flat calf raises, repeated 5 times until I saw black.
```

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Don't u feel glad you didn't give up before you arrived to the gym! Nicely done!!!

----------


## krugerr

> Don't u feel glad you didn't give up before you arrived to the gym! Nicely done!!!


Thanks GGR! Yeah, woken up this morning and its the worst doms I have EVER had in my calves. 
Im just heading off now for a back workout.

----------


## krugerr

Completed back in around 35 minutes this morning. Hard, heavy and hit the spot! Still working out the exact working weights, it'll be more fluid next week as I'll have an idea of where I should be working at. 

6am was hard, as baby was up loads in the night, and my son came bursting into the room at 4am after having a nightmare. Sat at work now drinking coffee and looking forward to lunch!!


*Back*



```



Close Grip Pulldown
*Warmup - 20kg x 15
*Warmup - 20kg x 15
*working - 55kg x 8. Dropset, forced. 

Lat Pulldown Machine (Wide)
*Warmup - 25kg x 15
*Warmup - 25kg x 15
*Working - 55kg x 4. Dropset, forced. 

Bent Over Row (45*)
*Warmup - 60kg x 12
*Warmup - 80kg x 12
*Working - 90kg x 5. Rest pause.

Deadlift
*Warmup - 60kg x 12
*Warmup - 100kg x 12
*Working - 120kg x 8. Rest pause. 

```

----------


## tarmyg

How much do you rest in between sets?

----------


## krugerr

> How much do you rest in between sets?


45-60 seconds. depends how accurately I watch the clock!  :Smilie:  
My brother was just training me, and its always quicker solo !

----------


## krugerr

Tuesday morning rolls around, and I had to miss the gym. I cannot extend my legs fully, to do so stretches my calves which is agonising. I'm having to walk around with bent legs, and on my toes, so as not to cry. Going up stairs is ok, but coming down is disgusting. 

The drive to work wasn't so bad, as legs are mainly relaxed whilst driving, but an hour of being sat only meant that upon getting out, I was unable to straighten my legs past 60*. My office shares a car-park with a supermarket. I got many funny looks as I hobbled/sobbed the 50 yards to work.

Funny that even in the peak of all this pain, I'm looking forward to doing this again when I recover...

**EDIT**

Just about to go for lunch, and I ripped through the elbow of my £100 shirt. Fvck sake!

----------


## Viking13

Good shit krug ^^^^

I laughed a bit, sorry lol

----------


## krugerr

> Good shit krug ^^^^
> 
> I laughed a bit, sorry lol


Im here all week!  :Wink:

----------


## Viking13

Yea I'm gonna have to try the calf workout today. My calves don't respond to anything, I'll see how this goes in a bit

----------


## krugerr

> Yea I'm gonna have to try the calf workout today. My calves don't respond to anything, I'll see how this goes in a bit


Please post back with your results!

----------


## krugerr

@Viking13 - How did you find the calfblast??

I was a pvssy bitch yesterday, popped ibuprofen, massaged calves in a really hot bath, then when I got out I used a foam roller on them for about 20 mins, that was fvcking painful! Helped though! First thing this I got my ass down the gym, was there 20mins before my brother, so I stretched them, then hopped on the treadmill, really slowly walking, increased this to incline walking to just stretch and get some blood through them. Been up and walking lots, they're tight, but I can walk semi-normally again!

Brother turned up just to spot me, thats love right there, specially as today is his day off! He always pushes me hard, and we're very close in mindset, so he knows when I'm being a bitch, or when I genuinely fail/. Chest was done in around 30 mins total, perfect for me.

Had blood taken this morning, they're checking for Prostate-specific antigen (PSA) before he moves me onto Nebido. Said its just a formality, they're expecting it to be normal range. Hes also prescibed me a different gel to use, as the Tostran has been causes skin irritation, Mrs is collecting this for me later, we'll see how this goes!


*Chest*


```


Treadmill - 10min slow incline walk to stretch calves

Incline Dumbell Press
*Warmup - 12kg x 15, light, stretch
*Warmup - 12kg x 15, light, stretch
*Working - 38kg x 8, heavy, forced reps, and a rest pause.

Incline Dumbell Flies
*Warmup - 10kg x 15, light, stretch
*Warmup - 10kg x 15, light, stretch
*Working - 16kg x 8, heavy, forced reps, and a rest pause.

Decline Bench Press
*Warmup - 60kg x 12, light, stretch
*Warmup - 60kg x 12, light, stretch
*Working - 90kg x 8, heavy, forced reps, and a rest pause.

Flat Dumbell Flies
*Warmup - 10kg x 15, light, stretch
*Warmup - 10kg x 15, light, stretch
*Working - 18kg x 8, heavy, forced reps, and a rest pause.


```

----------


## tarmyg

> @Viking13 - How did you find the calfblast??


What is the calf blast?

----------


## krugerr

Its the epitome of evil.
I did it on sunday after my shoulder workout. And I've been in agonising paid. 



```

Standing Calf Raise
*14kg x 15 reps, warmup and stretch
*27kg - 6-8 reps, forced, imediately into 20 flat calf raises, repeated 5 times until I saw black.

```

----------


## Viking13

Man I screwed it up and half assed it cos I couldn't find the exact workout (rep speed etc) on the thread. It still sucked, but I was so fried from squats and stiff leg deads. 

I got bloods done today as well. Lol

----------


## krugerr

> Man I screwed it up and half assed it cos I couldn't find the exact workout (rep speed etc) on the thread. It still sucked, but I was so fried from squats and stiff leg deads. I got bloods done today as well. Lol



Ah damn!! Well write it down now!!
I threw mine in after a shoulder workout. It really only takes 5 mins if you've got a spotter to help with forced reps. 

Yeah? For TRT?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## krugerr

Doctor issued another script. This time I got Testogel sachets. This stuff is much better. Absorbs much faster, non sticky too. 
It does come in sachets though, and my daily dose is 1/2, which isn't accurate. I just guesstimate and squeeze it out. 

No rash. But I got a glimpse of the notes at Dr surgery. Says if no luck with this refer immediately to Nebido. So I think I'll drop him a call tomorrow and see what he says!!





Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Viking13

Trt related, been on since 2012 unfortunately lol. Do they not prescribe test cyp in the uk?

----------


## krugerr

> Trt related, been on since 2012 unfortunately lol. Do they not prescribe test cyp in the uk?


I think the only injectable is Nebido, which allows for injections only every 10 weeks. Much better than using Cyp/Enan twice a week!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Viking13

> I think the only injectable is Nebido, which allows for injections only every 10 weeks. Much better than using Cyp/Enan twice a week! Sent from my iPhone using Forum



Ahhhhhhh. Yea bud, sucks being a pin cushion lol

----------


## krugerr

> Ahhhhhhh. Yea bud, sucks being a pin cushion lol


Been their before, not enjoyable. When off cycle it would be nice to not think about TRT, or having to pincushion myself, as you say  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary Entry - 1

General summary of how things are going, and how I'm feeling. First thing though, Calves are back to 75% performance. Woohoo!

Weight has leveled out, I seem to be stuck at the 280lb mark. I've dropped some inches around the waist, as none of my office wear fits anymore! Im just stuck in limbo, I find the that its easy to eat my meals when Ive prepped them, I've no problem with eating the same thing day in, and day out. I fall down the hardest in the evenings when Im on the sofa with the kids, watching a movie, or studying. I get overwhelming urges to snack. Even after I say to myself "You're not hungry" I still go to the cupboard and hunt for things!

Im away at Doncaster strongman even this weekend, but I think I may revisit my diet and see what I can do there. I really wanna get back down to the 15% mark before may, Novastep, expect an email!  :Wink: 

Training has been ok, still feeling quite weak overall. Few things are off, I was decline benching 160kg (350lbs) for 10+ reps easy, and this week couldnt get 90kg for 10 unassisted. Disheartened, but driven to achieve this again! I was "that" guy that intimidated the other gym members when I trained, and currently I'm not. I wanna be back at the point and size where people stop and watch me grab the massive dumbells again. 

TRT has been good so far, Kelkel and BIB helped on my other thread regarding this. The new gel is much easier to use, dries almost instantly which means I dont have to wait 30mins with a sticky jelly on my stomach. Unsure how im feeling on it, its obviously considerably lower than a cycle, and I know how that feels when it kicks in. Ive been so low naturally for so long, I dont know how "normal" is supposed to feel. Ive had no trouble with libido this week, the Mrs thought all her Christmas' had come at once. Even found myself getting urges to look at p0rn, which is a first for many months. I havent felt any increases in mood at all, still feel kinda down, but this could be working two jobs, 7 days a week along with having a 2month old daughter, a 4 year old, and a 27year old Mrs to entertain on top of that! Everything feels like effort, and Im still quite short tempered and moody, I suspect this will pick up when my hormones level out. Still lacking in motivation, the gym is a real bummer, I love it once I am there, but getting there is like drawing blood from a stone. My brother has been a godsend here, meeting me at 6/7am just to train me, ensures I dont hit snooze and leave it. 

Works been excellent recently, passed one of my exams, Im booking another for early March. I'll then be changing roles, and my salary could triple by year end. Ive just had another 10% pay rise as well, I am hoping that I'll be able to quit bouncing later this year, which will level out my sleep pattern, and give me more time with the family at weekends. Selfishly, I'll be able to relax more too. 
7 days a week is just killing me, monday - friday I do 9:30 - 5:30, with an hour commute each way so my 40 hour week, is 50 hours with travel. Then I work friday and saturday night 10-late, usually getting into bed around 4am. I seem to sleepwalk through the weekend and wake up Monday ready for work again. 

Anyway, I guess I have rambled enough. Wanted to get my thoughts out on paper.

Thanks to those following, and supporting me, in this thread and others, genuinly appreciate the comments and feedback.

-Krugerr

----------


## Viking13

Hang in there bud, suicide is not an option lol, you won't have time to give it a real solid effort based on what I just read lmao

----------


## krugerr

> Hang in there bud, suicide is not an option lol, you won't have time to give it a real solid effort based on what I just read lmao


Lmfao, suicide is never an option. Thats just the pvssies way out.

----------


## tarmyg

> Its the epitome of evil.
> I did it on sunday after my shoulder workout. And I've been in agonising paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Calf Raise
> *14kg x 15 reps, warmup and stretch
> *27kg - 6-8 reps, forced, imediately into 20 flat calf raises, repeated 5 times until I saw black.


These are dumbbells?

----------


## krugerr

> These are dumbbells?


We have a standing calf raise machine, so the weight seems off. However that 27kg felt fvcking heavy!

----------


## somewhatjacked

> General summary of how things are going, and how I'm feeling. First thing though, Calves are back to 75% performance. Woohoo!
> 
> Weight has leveled out, I seem to be stuck at the 280lb mark. I've dropped some inches around the waist, as none of my office wear fits anymore! Im just stuck in limbo, I find the that its easy to eat my meals when Ive prepped them, I've no problem with eating the same thing day in, and day out. I fall down the hardest in the evenings when Im on the sofa with the kids, watching a movie, or studying. I get overwhelming urges to snack. Even after I say to myself "You're not hungry" I still go to the cupboard and hunt for things!
> 
> Im away at Doncaster strongman even this weekend, but I think I may revisit my diet and see what I can do there. I really wanna get back down to the 15% mark before may, Novastep, expect an email! 
> 
> Training has been ok, still feeling quite weak overall. Few things are off, I was decline benching 160kg (350lbs) for 10+ reps easy, and this week couldnt get 90kg for 10 unassisted. Disheartened, but driven to achieve this again! I was "that" guy that intimidated the other gym members when I trained, and currently I'm not. I wanna be back at the point and size where people stop and watch me grab the massive dumbells again.
> 
> TRT has been good so far, Kelkel and BIB helped on my other thread regarding this. The new gel is much easier to use, dries almost instantly which means I dont have to wait 30mins with a sticky jelly on my stomach. Unsure how im feeling on it, its obviously considerably lower than a cycle, and I know how that feels when it kicks in. Ive been so low naturally for so long, I dont know how "normal" is supposed to feel. Ive had no trouble with libido this week, the Mrs thought all her Christmas' had come at once. Even found myself getting urges to look at p0rn, which is a first for many months. I havent felt any increases in mood at all, still feel kinda down, but this could be working two jobs, 7 days a week along with having a 2month old daughter, a 4 year old, and a 27year old Mrs to entertain on top of that! Everything feels like effort, and Im still quite short tempered and moody, I suspect this will pick up when my hormones level out. Still lacking in motivation, the gym is a real bummer, I love it once I am there, but getting there is like drawing blood from a stone. My brother has been a godsend here, meeting me at 6/7am just to train me, ensures I dont hit snooze and leave it.
> ...


You are 280 lbs? I didn't think normal people could be that size. I guess you are not normal, damn - that's huge!!!!!!

I don't have kids, i have a decent job, a demanding wife and a demanding dog. I thought eating 6 healthy meals and working out are so difficult for me. I was truly starting to believe I was working really hard.

I am so happy you wrote this post and I stopped by to read it.

I can't imagine balancing life, work, family and gym with your schedule. And you are killing it at 280 lbs with abs (I saw your pics)

Very inspiring.

----------


## krugerr

> You are 280 lbs? I didn't think normal people could be that size. I guess you are not normal, damn - that's huge!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have kids, i have a decent job, a demanding wife and a demanding dog. I thought eating 6 healthy meals and working out are so difficult for me. I was truly starting to believe I was working really hard.
> 
> I am so happy you wrote this post and I stopped by to read it.
> 
> I can't imagine balancing life, work, family and gym with your schedule. And you are killing it at 280 lbs with abs (I saw your pics)
> 
> Very inspiring.


Hahaha, thank you very much my friend. I'll go back to the pictures and check my wording. They're about 18months old now, depending which you looked at, I was around 250lbs in those I think. The most recent one on here of me, is the one of my naked ass at the stove!  :Smilie: 

I have always found it some what easy to be large, I gained weight considerably easy, but a lot of fat as well. It is hard work to balance it all, but also rewarding when we have the good times, and im not moody!

Thank you again for the kind words my friend!
*300lbs* 


*270lbs*


*270lbs*


*260lbs*

----------


## krugerr

Doncaster - Giants Live WSM Qualifier

Was excellent, for those wanting to watch it at on TV I wont spoil the results. However a great day out again, wicked performance by all the competitors. Eddie was on form again, but he always is!

Diet was a little off point, but it was a weekend away with the old man, and brother, so we indulged a little in dining out. 

New diet plan is underway, with approximately 15 weeks until my holiday (10th May) I think Ive got plenty of time now to cut some BF and look semi-reasonable!

----------


## RaginCajun

you have plenty of time and it is always good to set a date in regards to goals.

that's awesome that you were able to see those monsters live!

----------


## krugerr

> you have plenty of time and it is always good to set a date in regards to goals.
> 
> that's awesome that you were able to see those monsters live!


Yeah, ive got plenty of time!  :Smilie: 

Saw them last year too, great day out. The differences in strength is just phenomenal.

----------


## NACH3

Looking solid considering where you started... Muscle Memory is a Great Thing, Krugger! Looks like you've got sometime left too! It's amazing what just a good diet can do! 

You just got 'the gel' too, correct!

Oh and btw - how fvkin tall are you?  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> Looking solid considering where you started... Muscle Memory is a Great Thing, Krugger! Looks like you've got sometime left too! It's amazing what just a good diet can do! You just got 'the gel' too, correct! Oh and btw - how fvkin tall are you?


Lmfao. Those are in reverse order! I was 260lbs and I started after Christmas at 300lbs! I'm just making this worse lol. 

Yeah I've had gel now for about 10 days. Hoping to upgrade to Nebido injection in s couple weeks

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Food prepping like a boss. I need more tupperwear!

640g chicken
240g couscous
200g spinach

Split 4 ways. That's my 4 'mid' meals sorted. I have a shake / oats to top and tail with this too. 



Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

Subscribed... should be a good learning curve for me

----------


## krugerr

> Subscribed... should be a good learning curve for me


Even the top guys here still learn things buddy! Hopefully though there will be some bits that help you on your mission too!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

I havent posted every workout, apologies for that! Feeling good, motivated, and not hungry yet! However the girls in my office bought in a ton of snack food today. Cowbags!

Legs this morning, felt good. Still gaining back strength, so a lot weaker than Im used to. Calves are still tight when stretched, 10 days after that fvcking routine! Just did two lighter sets for calves to stretch and get some blood in them. I will hit them hard with a blast on sunday probably. 


*Legs*


```


Leg Extension
warm up - light, 15 reps
warm up - light, 15 reps
working - 110kg, 9 reps. Rest pause and partials

Leg Curl - Single
warm up - light, 15 reps
warm up - light, 12 reps
working - 21kg, 5 reps. Rest pause and partials

Hack Squat
warm up - light, 15 reps
warm up - light, 10 reps
working - 200kg, 8 reps. Rest pause, assisted and partials

Calve Raise - Standing
warm up - light, 15 reps
warm up - light, 15 reps


```

----------


## krugerr

Chest feels like it was beaten with a mallet. Had a day off work yesterday, i felt absolutely exhausted. Diets on point, and confirmed by Nova!
Weight has crept up slightly, but thats two weeks into my TRT, so im unsure how this is effecting it. Libido hasnt picked up as much as I had hoped. I am noticing mood swings. Once a day dosing, and I have read this is an 8hour half life. Nice one Doc!  :Frown: 

Ive got another blood test in two weeks, but I am thinking I'll book one for next tuesday instead. See if I can expedite the change to Nebido. 



*Chest*


```


Bench Press - Decline
Warmup - 15 x 60kg
Warmup - 15 x 60kg
warmup - 10 x 90kg
Working - 12 x 110kg (Rest Pause)

Dumbell Fly - Flat
Warmup - 15 x 10kg
Warmup - 15 x 10kg
Working - 8 x 20kg (rest pause)

Dumbell Press - Incline
Warmup - 28kg x 15
working - 40kg x 8 (rest pause)

Dumbell Fly - Incline
Warmup - 15 x 12kg
Working - 8 x 20kg (rest pause)


```

----------


## Ca$tro

Strong lifts on the bench press (working set) I guess that's why you need 3 warm ups - I would call them warm ups working sets at the moment for my self #feelingweak

----------


## krugerr

> Strong lifts on the bench press (working set) I guess that's why you need 3 warm ups - I would call them warm ups working sets at the moment for my self #feelingweak


Everyone's weights are personal my friend. These lifts are very low for me, but I'm a lot bigger than you. 

I'm sure my strongest points were mediums sets for the big boys here. And even still, their lifts compared to Brian Shaw are tiny. 

Always someone bigger my friend! So don't compare your lifts to anyone else.  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chest feels like it was beaten with a mallet. Had a day off work yesterday, i felt absolutely exhausted. Diets on point, and confirmed by Nova!
> Weight has crept up slightly, but thats two weeks into my TRT, so im unsure how this is effecting it. Libido hasnt picked up as much as I had hoped. I am noticing mood swings. Once a day dosing, and I have read this is an 8hour half life. Nice one Doc! 
> 
> Ive got another blood test in two weeks, but I am thinking I'll book one for next tuesday instead. See if I can expedite the change to Nebido. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


hope you get all that TRT stuff straightened out. 

i need to go get a full panel to see where i stand as well, just hard to fit it in at the moment.

way to get it!!!

----------


## krugerr

> hope you get all that TRT stuff straightened out. i need to go get a full panel to see where i stand as well, just hard to fit it in at the moment. way to get it!!!


Sorry, missed this!!!

Yeah I'm hoping so too. Such a ball ache. I actually self dosed for about 18months because the NHS system is so poor. 

I know what you mean about time. I just finished my full time job. Got in, eaten and now I'm heading out for my 2nd job.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

I tell you what, I miss my routine on the weekends. Bouncing means I get up 4-5 hours later on a weekend, which means Im already two meals behind. The mrs and kids wanna go out and do stuff, so I usually end up improvising some meals. The calories and macros are not wildly out, but theres definitely variation. Example, I made a baked chicken wrap as opposed to chicken and couscous. I blended my spinach with whey as opposed to having it with each meal. I threw in a cheat meal of eggs on cheese on toast!

Tomorrow is my birfday. I plan on just switching my dinner for a prawn or steak based dish, although Im stuck for ideas. I kinda fancy steak, chips, and eggs! It'll bring the calories up, and the fat, but I think by an acceptable value. No cake though!

Baked some flapjack cookie things yesterday out of boredom. They ended up a bit dry, but the Mrs loves them. So that'll keep her quiet for a few days!

Blood test in the morning, I wanna see how levels are doing. Im really not liking this gel though. On top of its ridiculous half life, its just a pain to keep applying it. I just dont have time to stand there bare-chested and let the bloody stuff dry. Two young kids and two jobs, plus studying, not plausible. Fvcking hate this stuff. Missed two applictions last week due to being too busy and forgetting. Which probably isnt helping my mood swings!!

-Krugerr

----------


## krugerr

Day off work today, thought Id treat myself as it is my birfday. Family are all coming over tonight for a chinese, thought it was only right that I went and destroyed a bodypart in the gym. Ive been picking Marcus' brain recently, and hes really fired me up. And helped me realise a particular muscular goal for this year, I want to add some serious mass to my legs, and target my shoulders too.

So, after a trip into town this morning with the Mrs and Kids, came home, and popped to the gym for some pain. My brother, as I think I have said before is really in tune with me on training. I dont have to signal when I want a spot, or when Im done. He pushes me the way I need to be pushed when doing HIT. Really good session, and was done in 40 mins. 

Legs


```

Leg Extension - Double
*Warmup - 40kg x 15 reps, Light
*Warmup - 40kg x 15 reps, Light
*Warmup - 60kg x 10 reps, Medium
*Working - 110kg x 8 reps. Partials, forced, dropset and rest pause. (This hurt!!!!)

Leg Curl - Single
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, Light
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, Light
*Working - 24kg x 8 reps, partials, rest pause and forced. 

Hack Squat - close stance
*Warmup - 40kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 80kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 160kg x 10 reps, rest pause, assisted. (Felt really heavy after first two exercises)

Calf Raise - Standing
*Warmup  - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 41kg x 8 reps, forced, rest pause, with 20x bodyweight reps between RP's.


```

----------


## Ca$tro

Happy Birthday Geeza, best wishes

----------


## krugerr

> Happy Birthday Geeza, best wishes


Thanks buddy! Got the family coming over later for a chinese takeout!

----------


## krugerr

Legs are suitably sore this morning!!!

Had a huge chinese last night with the family, and a couple of whiskeys too! All in all, it was a good birthday.

Up this morning at 5:45am for a 6am gym session. Hit shoulders, was an okay session, didnt hit the weights I wanted on shoulder press, but I'll aim to improve that. Had no headphones, got caught up in conversation with the gym owner and missed shrugs. I'll hit them tomorrow with back.

Shoulders


```


Shoulder Press - Dumbell
*Warmup - 10kg x 15 reps, very light
*warmup - 20kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 38kg x 5 reps, 1 RestPause. (WEAK!!!!!)

Side Raise - Cable
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 22kg x 8 reps, dropset to 18kg and 14kg with partials and RP. Then a 4kg dumbell for a couple TUT reps. 

Rear Delt - Pecdec
*Warmup - 18kg x 15 reps
*Warmup - 18kg x 15 reps
*Working - 42kg x 8 reps, dropset, rest pause

```

----------


## TheTaxMan

Well done so far krugerr just seen your recent pics, keep it up man!

----------


## krugerr

> Well done so far krugerr just seen your recent pics, keep it up man!


Thanks buddy, consistency is key for me!
Which pictures? Im sure I must have been vague somewhere, people keep commenting on them, but they're old motivational ones  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Post number 215

----------


## krugerr

> Post number 215


Right okay! They're in chronological, with the 300lbs being most recent!  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Oh sorry man  :Smilie: 

Why are you gaining fat though? Quick read through your log and your meals seem really well dialled in! You do any cardio?

----------


## krugerr

> Oh sorry man 
> 
> Why are you gaining fat though? Quick read through your log and your meals seem really well dialled in! You do any cardio?


I should have dated them. I was bulking slowly, those first 3 pictures were over about 18months. That final picture was a year after that, Id stopped training and got fat. The final picture the Mrs took and showed me, which spurred me to returning and kicking this all up the arse. 

I havent posted any pictures since I restarted. You're right though, diet is pretty dialled in, im logging it all. No cardio though!  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Ah right now i get it lol

I thought for a min "hes going backwards here"  :LOL: 

Any recent pics or you saving it until longer?

----------


## krugerr

> Ah right now i get it lol
> 
> I thought for a min "hes going backwards here" 
> 
> Any recent pics or you saving it until longer?


Haha, I can see now thats how it looks!!! 

No recent pictures. I want to hold off for another month. My weight is steady at 285lbs or so, need to work out whether Im recomping, or stationary! 
Recent addition of TRT is probably hindering the "weight loss" on the scales, but the reality is I have probably gained some LBM back.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Good for you man, will keep my eyes pealed

----------


## krugerr

> Good for you man, will keep my eyes pealed


Thanks bro! I'll be doing a Starting picture soon when I begin my Prime, then beginning of SBC, then after. I just want to get TRT levelled out first. 

You did prompt me though to update diet, as you mentioned it. Here is what im eating day in, day out. Weekends I usally chuck in a few little cheats. Cereal, eggs, bacon or a burger. I do keep the calories around the same, but the split changes!

----------


## krugerr

Diet has been consistent and solid. Need to bring the sodium down a bit. So I went shopping and I'm replacing my "season all" with paprika, garlic and chilli powder! 

Training is intense when I get there. But still not getting there as often as I like! 

Feeling bigger and fuller than before though! Finding it easy to stick too. I get caught out occasionally when my mind slips and I realise I'm drinking a Latte instead of a black coffee etc.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Datta boy!

Man I bet you need some rest as well, don't forget about how important that is. 

Take care of that lil bundle of joy!

----------


## krugerr

> Datta boy! Man I bet you need some rest as well, don't forget about how important that is. Take care of that lil bundle of joy!



Yeah mate. Could use a week of sleep! I wet for a nap at 3pm. But my son started playing "smash the cars together" about 30 mins later in his bedroom. 

Thanks RC!  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Sunday Shoulder Smash

Up nice and early (10am) for a gym session with the brother. Smashed it real hard, was intense and painful. Shoulders were destroyed after the workout, switched dumbell press for machine because easier to dropset and forcerep. Put this after pre exhausting on the other two exercises. Was a great finisher for them.
Headed out for a date lunch with the Mrs and kids, really wanted a steak and mash, but ended up with a double steak bacon burger, and a pint of diet coke. Hit the spot nicely!!!



*Shoulder Smash*


```


Side Raise - Cable
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 23kg x 8 reps. Dropset to 18kg, 14kg, and 7kg. Lots of partials and assists. 

Rear Delt - Pec Dec
*Warmup - 28kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 28kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 28kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 61kg x 8 reps, dropset, forced reps and partials. Final rep was push resistance. I had it locked out and had to resist him pushing.

Shoulder Press - Machine
*Warmup - 31kg x 15reps, light
*Warmup - 45kg x 12 reps, light medium
*Working - 102kg x 6 reps, heavy. Assisted reps and dropset all the way down to 24kg. 

Shrugs - Barbell
*Warmup - 60kg x 12
*Warmup - 100kg x 12
*Working - 140kg x 10, dropset and rest pause. 


```

----------


## krugerr

Food prep done:
640g (raw) chicken 
240g (dry) couscous 
1 gallon water 
NAC 
Glutamine 
BCAA 

The only thing missing is my two shakes, which combined are:
1 cup oats 
4 scoops whey (~100g) 
200g spinach 
Frozen fruit (handful) 

Totals: ~2750 calories. Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Well I definitely did the trick with that workout yesterday. Shoulders and traps are killing me, which is excellent! Its very rare that I get proper DOMs in my shoulders. So this is a novel sensation. Thank god I am behind a desk!

Mrs is off to cyprus this week, which leaves me with the kids from Wednesday - Monday, so I suspect limited gym time. Going to rope parents into babysitting a couple of times. 

Eating my first chicken meal today. I think I over did the spice mix. Too much chilli powder, and not enough flavour! Ooops! Nevermind, just considering the additional heat as a very small metabolic boost!

----------


## bethdoth

Lately I have been buying the extra lean Turkey breast. I cut it into 1 inch squares then heat up some olive till just smoking and throw them in. Then add a little soy sauce and minced garlic. Once cooked I take them out and throw in some stir fry veggies and some sliced squash and cook that up. Add back the turkey mix together cook a bit more and done. Takes about 10 minutes and taste yummy. I haven't figured the macros but the turkey is all most all protein! Just another food choice for you.

----------


## krugerr

> Lately I have been buying the extra lean Turkey breast. I cut it into 1 inch squares then heat up some olive till just smoking and throw them in. Then add a little soy sauce and minced garlic. Once cooked I take them out and throw in some stir fry veggies and some sliced squash and cook that up. Add back the turkey mix together cook a bit more and done. Takes about 10 minutes and taste yummy. I haven't figured the macros but the turkey is all most all protein! Just another food choice for you.


Good shout mate, I havent ever really used Turkey in prep.

----------


## krugerr

Today's prep done. Just waiting for the couscous to cool then I'm out the door and working. Yay. 

Each lunchbox:
160g raw chicken
60g dry couscous

Sipping down the last frothy mouthfuls of whey, oats and spinach!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Smashed a leg session on Wednesday with the old man and brother. Really solid and strength is returning quickly. I'm back to 90% strength on most lifts. 

Just sat down with a bowl of the usual, 160g chicken, 60g couscous. MadMax is on the tube, and I've got a coffee. Banging.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Smashed a leg session on Wednesday with the old man and brother. Really solid and strength is returning quickly. I'm back to 90% strength on most lifts. 
> 
> Just sat down with a bowl of the usual, 160g chicken, 60g couscous. MadMax is on the tube, and I've got a coffee. Banging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


That chicken looks nice pal, is it marinated?

----------


## krugerr

My own special spice mix.  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

TRT UPDATE**

Just got off the phone to the Dr and latest blood test still came back below normal ranges. 

He wanted to double the dose of the Testogel, but I basically told him I wanted the Nebido due to lifestyle and family etc. He agreed and I'm booked for next Thursday. 

Epic. Winning.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

Whats Nebido? Injectable test? Never heard of it

Glad to hear your getting sorted out

----------


## krugerr

> Whats Nebido? Injectable test? Never heard of it Glad to hear your getting sorted out


Brand name for the UK TRT testosterone . 

Although I stopped by pharmacy and Dr ordered the wrong stuff. 1ml of 250mg Test-E. So I sent it back and he's reordering the Nebido. Knob! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Sorry I've been absent this past week. Mrs was out of the country and I had both kids, a 4 year old boy and a 12 week old girl. Things have been hectic!

Back to work today, whew!

Drinking down my first shake, here's my first three solid meals prepped.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

How much proteins in them kruger, loks a lot of chickenin there

----------


## krugerr

> How much proteins in them kruger, loks a lot of chickenin there


160g chicken
60g couscous

43g - Protein
46g - Carbs
2g - Fat

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Today is the day!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

Nice on buddy im glad you got sorted!

----------


## tarmyg

How does Nebido work? I mean, how do you get, let's say, the equivalent of 100mg/wk or 200mg/wk of Test-E?

----------


## krugerr

> How does Nebido work? I mean, how do you get, let's say, the equivalent of 100mg/wk or 200mg/wk of Test-E?


It's 1g injected every 10 weeks or so. Half life is pretty damn long!

In not sure what you mean by equivalent dose?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Smashed the shoulderinos this morning. 

Shoulders


```

Side raise - Cable
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 23kg x 5 reps, dropset to 18kg. Lots of partials. 

Rear Delts - Pec Dec
*Warmup - 23kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 23kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 62kg x 8 reps, double dropset, partials. 

Shoulder Press - Seated Machine
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 102kg x 6 reps, dropset, partials and rest pause

Shrugs - Incline smith machine
*Warmup - 60kg x 20 reps, light
*Warmup - 100kg x 20 reps, medium
*Working - 130kg x 20 reps, heavy. Cheat reps. 

```

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice workout big guy!

----------


## krugerr

> Nice workout big guy!


Thanks mate! Mrs was away on holiday, so I had both kids for a week, which meant no gym time at all! Itching to smash it to bits now! Bouncing this weekend, and Ive a lot of pent up aggression. The poor bastard that gets on the wrong side of me will regret it! haha

----------


## tarmyg

> It's 1g injected every 10 weeks or so. Half life is pretty damn long!
> 
> In not sure what you mean by equivalent dose?


I am not quite sure how to explain it better. I am currently taking 200mg/wk of Test-E with two weekly injections. Now, if I wanted to use this Nebido instead how would I know how much to take? I am confused  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Ahh. Well you wouldn't if you're cycling lol. 

I'm not really sure where my blood levels will be at. I'd guess high! Weekly equivalent dose of Test-E. I'm not sure where you'd begin to calculate that!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Food prep for tomorrow. Damn I make this shit look easy. 


Each tub:
160g chicken
60g couscous 
Seasoning

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Blood test from the 24th Feb. 

After 3 weeks on Testogel. Previous was 7.8 and 214!

Testosterone - 4.4 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25)
Free Testosterone - 72 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950)

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Just smashed legs again! 

*Legs*


```


Leg Extension
*Warmup - 55kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 55kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 123kg x 8 reps. Rest pause, dropset and partial til I saw stars

Leg Curl
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 28kg x 8 reps, dropset and partials. 

Hack Squat
*Warmup - 50kg x 15reps, light
*Warmup - 100kg x 12 reps, light medium
*Working - 150kg x 6 reps. Heavy, rest pause

Calf Raise - Standing
*Working - 14kg x 12. With 20 bodyweight raises immdiatley after (x2)



```

----------


## krugerr

Legs and calves are so damn sore! Seriously noticed a change since really focusing on HIT. 

Most likely it's my mind, but legs look bigger. I've already recovered enough strength that I'm stacking the leg extension now. So much for using it to pre exhaust! I'll have to hack squat first now as that's plate loaded! 

Food prep is pretty good currently, loving my food. Each meal is delicious. 

TRT has started kicking in, noticed some definite changes to libido. Feeling a bit better mentally, although probably placebo here! 
Several blood tests upcoming. Looking forward to seeing how my levels are responding. I've even plotted a graph of my levels and included the exponential decay of my Nebido between injections! 

See below. I've forecast the Nebido which is why it appears in the future. I'll add blood levels too which should hopefully mimic what the Nebido injection shows 




Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Check you Mr. Fancy pants with your graph!

Love it! Glad to see that you are dedicated to it and seems you are making some gains!

----------


## krugerr

> Check you Mr. Fancy pants with your graph! Love it! Glad to see that you are dedicated to it and seems you are making some gains!


Thanks!

I just wanted to see how quickly the Nebido is effecting my blood levels. 
And see the correlation between Nebido and and long term blood levels. 

I ran the Nebido until 2019 and basically it stabilises around then with the peak being approximately 2400mg in my system at any one time. But this has assumed I inject 1000mg every 70 days, with a Nebido half life of 90days. So it's just a guesstimate.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Forgot to post yesterdays workout, so here is that, and todays!
Today my chest feels as if I let Marcus' vent his frustration on it with a steel mallet! I couldnt face dumbell fly yesterday, and the cables were calling to me! This mornings arm session was short and sweet, I think I was done in 25 mins, the partials seemed to really hit the spot here today!


 Chest 


```

Dumbell Press - Flat
*Warmup - 20kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 20kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 7kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 42kg x 8 reps. Dropset to 20kg. Rest Pause.

Bench Press - Decline
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 90kg x 8 reps, rest pause

Cable Fly
*Warmup - 14kg x 15reps, light
*Warmup - 18kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 28kg x 6 reps, heavy. Partials, dropset to 14kg
/
```


 Arms 


```

EZ Bar curl - Cable
*Warmup - 18kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 28kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 52kg x 6 reps, Heavy. Partials and dropset. 

Dumbell Curl - Incline
*Warmup - 8kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 12kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 22kg x 6 reps, partials, and dropset to 12kg.

Close Grip Bench
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 50kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 90kg x 6 reps, heavy. Rest pause, dropset to 50kg

Tricep Extension - Cable
*Warmup - 28kg x 15
*Warmup - 28kg x 15
*Working - 75kg x 10, partials, and double dropset

```

----------


## krugerr

Monday evening has officially become my leg day. Loving it. Done entirely in 40 mins, that included 5mins of fast incline walking at the end! Just felt like I wanted to walk off the calf cramp from the ridiculous routine. Just chowed down on 160g chicken 60g couscous, flapjack and a glass of cold milk!

*Legs*


```


Hack Squat
*Warmup - 40kg x 15reps, light
*Warmup - 90kg x 15 reps, light medium
*Working - 130kg x 10 reps. Heavy, rest pause
*Working - 180kg x 6 reps, heavy, rest pause, dropset to 90kg.

Leg Extension
*Warmup - 55kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 55kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 123kg x 8 reps. Rest pause, dropset and partial til I saw stars

Leg Curl
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 28kg x 8 reps, dropset to 14kg and partials. 

Calf Raise - Standing
*Working - 14kg x 12. With 20 bodyweight raises immdiatley after (x3)

Treadmill - Incline
15* Incline - 4km/h x 5 mins. Serious pump on calves, heart racing. 



```

----------


## krugerr

Today's meals for work (11am, 2pm, 5pm) 
Legs are still really sore!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Rich Pianas Cycle - have you ever heard anything more ridiculous?

http://youtu.be/5pFh3DhEgeE

Some guy going over it here, I'm thankful it's got some views. Hopefully not everyone has listened and accepted RPs unfounded claims!

http://youtu.be/tAyknieg4rs

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Close
15 x 18kg
15 x 27kg
15x 41kg
68kg x 6 (55kg 41/27) RP

Wide
15x 41kg
15x 41kg
240lbs x 3 (210,180,150) RP

Barbell row
60kg x 15
100kg x 6 (80kg, 60kg) RP

Dumbbell row 
18kg x 15
44kg x 10 (24kg)RP

EZ bicep
18kg x 15
41kg x 10
64kg x 5 (55, 45, 36) RP



Hammer cable
18kg x 15
36kg x 15
50kg x 10
64kg x 7 (50/36/18)

Dumbbell seated
12kg x 10
20kg x 6 (12)

Triceps extension
18kg x 15
41kg x 15
91kg x 6 (73/64/55/45)

Close grip bench 
50kg x 15/
90kg x 4 (50)

Oblique dumbbell 
14kg x 15
34 x 15
40x 10

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Missed out a couple of updates, here is fridays Back workout, and this mornings Arm workout. Hit arms nicely today, but felt that Back needs more intensity. 

Back


```
Close
15 x 18kg
15 x 27kg
15x 41kg
68kg x 6 Dropset to (55kg, 41kg, 27kg) RP

Wide
15x 41kg
15x 41kg
240lbs x 3 dropset to (210lbs, 180lbs, 150lbs) RP

Barbell row
60kg x 15
100kg x 6 Dropset to (80kg, 60kg) RP

Dumbbell row 
18kg x 15
44kg x 10 dropset to (24kg)RP

EZ bicep
18kg x 15
41kg x 10
64kg x 5 dropset (55kg, 45kg, 36kg) RP
```

Arms


```
Hammer cable
18kg x 15
36kg x 15
50kg x 10
64kg x 7 dropset (50kg /36kg /18kg )

Dumbbell seated
12kg x 10
20kg x 6 dropset (12kg)

Triceps extension
18kg x 15
41kg x 15
91kg x 6 dropset (73kg /64kg /55kg /45kg )

Close grip bench 
50kg x 15/
90kg x 4 dropset (50kg)

Oblique dumbbell 
14kg x 15
34 x 15
40x 10

```

----------


## krugerr

Fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvck my obliques and abs are sore! I forgot how badly those side crunches hurt. 

Legs tonight, looking forward to moving some heavy ass weights! Legs definitely feel bigger in the last 5-6 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvck my obliques and abs are sore! I forgot how badly those side crunches hurt. Legs tonight, looking forward to moving some heavy ass weights! Legs definitely feel bigger in the last 5-6 weeks! Sent from my iPhone using App


Haha!

Crush those legs!

----------


## krugerr

> Haha! Crush those legs!


 hoping to my friend. They don't fit in my work trousers anymore!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Long week behind us, and a long weekend off thanks to the Easter Holidays! Unfortnautely my gym is closed over this weekend, so I guess I am too. 
Had a few cheats recently, weight has remained constant the last couple weeks, so I am not that far out! Weekend to rejuvenate, and back at it hard again. 
Ive made progress, but I am keeping these pictures back for now. 

Feeling much better now TRT has kicked in. Got a blood test next week, which Dr will review. Got my booster shot in around 2 weeks I think. Be interesting to see where my levels are at after that. 

Looking forward to getting this all sorted so I can cycle again! Hopefully before the year is out!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Its definitely lacking in participation here, maybe I should post some nude shots!!

Legs Tuesday, and Shoulders this morning. Both sessions done in around 35mins. Diet is good, except easter weekend! Ive lowered carbs a little, im going to do a slow depletion, then carb cycle [Read: Prime]. With a blood test tomorrow morning, and my next NEBIDO injection, I'll have around 10 weeks before Dr checks bloods again. So Im thinking Ive got time for a 4week SBC of Test/Tren .

Strength is continuing to increase. Managed to press the 44kg (97lb) dumbells for shoulders this morning for 8 reps, and 1 forced. Which is getting toward my former strength! Feeling like Libido and mood are improving, again, possibly placebo mainly as its only been 4 weeks.

----------


## tarmyg

> Its definitely lacking in participation here, maybe I should post some nude


Forums has pretty much died over the past few weeks.

----------


## RaginCajun

Haha on the nudes!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haha on the nudes!



Indeed

----------


## EldisME

> Morning all, I figured you've waited two years for an update, I imagine you've all been dying to know my progress.  
> 
> Well I started working in a gym two years ago, so I trained everyday as long as I needed. I got into the biggest and strongest shape of my life. The gym manager revived complaints that when I trained I was intimidating the smaller members. 
> 
> I got an office job a year ago, which meant no more midday training sessions. No moving at all during the day in fact, glued to a desk. The commute to work means that I have to train about 5;45 in order to get done, showered and leave for work. Due to laziness I let that slip quickly and I ballooned to 133kg, I did train 1-2 times a week. But there was no consistency, and there was definitely nothing even remotely resembling a diet in place. 
> 
> Two weeks ago my Fiancé took a picture of me from behind and it shocked me into getting back on the horse. 
> 
> Below, you'll see the transformation. My leanest in, then a gym shot when I packed on lots of size, finally my love handled self.


oh man. I understand you sooooooo well. I have pretty much the same story as you do. 2 years in gym. I've got the best body I ever could. Then got to a desk job. Laziness kicked in quickly. half an year later and I already can see the transformation. Makes me think: perfect body and good job = no sleep. either good job and sleep = round body shape. either perfect body and good sleep = no work....

----------


## krugerr

> oh man. I understand you sooooooo well. I have pretty much the same story as you do. 2 years in gym. I've got the best body I ever could. Then got to a desk job. Laziness kicked in quickly. half an year later and I already can see the transformation. Makes me think: perfect body and good job = no sleep. either good job and sleep = round body shape. either perfect body and good sleep = no work....


Exactly that. You can't have sleep, body and work. And expect t maintain a healthy family relationship. Fvck this!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

> Forums has pretty much died over the past few weeks.


I've noticed this, some names have disappeared. 





> Haha on the nudes!


I'll private you some good ones!





> Indeed


MDon't worry GGR, you'll get some too!!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Sounds good, I'll forward to DSM and Sholva!

----------


## EldisME

> Exactly that. You can't have sleep, body and work. And expect t maintain a healthy family relationship. Fvck this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App



if you ever find out how to do all 3 of them, please share with me this ancient secret  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

This mornings back session, lots of partial reps. No spotter but still felt pretty good! Swapped out the Barbell row for Tbar, using an elbow out pull, to hit the upper back, felt I needed that. Feeling sore all over. Just got in from job 1, eaten, showered, and heading out for job 2 now. F.M.L.


Back blast


```

Close pull down
15 x 27kg
15 x 27kg
10x 48kg
68kg x 6 (55kg 41/27) RP

Wide pull down
15x 68kg
109kg x 3 (95kg, 82kg, 55kg) Drops

T-Bar row (plate loaded)
20kg x 15
60kg x 6 (40kg, 20kg) RP

Dumbbell row 
18kg x 15
44kg x 10 (24kg)RP


```

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Don't forget to rest big man when you can!

----------


## krugerr

> Don't forget to rest big man when you can!


My Mrs is excellent. Usually keeps the kids entertained at weekend mornings so I can rest.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Smashed in a chest workout yesterday with a friend. He trains entirely different to me. Very odd, it was like double supers sets on everything. I trained my way, he trained his. With a little crossover. All in all quite good, felt stronger again. Ive struggled recently to really engage with chest, and I am excelling at Legs!

Had a cheeky chinese take away yesterday, wasnt really earned, but really had a craving and so did the Mrs!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Smashed in a chest workout yesterday with a friend. He trains entirely different to me. Very odd, it was like double supers sets on everything. I trained my way, he trained his. With a little crossover. All in all quite good, felt stronger again. Ive struggled recently to really engage with chest, and I am excelling at Legs! Had a cheeky chinese take away yesterday, wasnt really earned, but really had a craving and so did the Mrs!


When you say you've struggled with chest recently, have you focused on your triceps? Maybe add in some more negatives and try exploding on the way up.

----------


## krugerr

> When you say you've struggled with chest recently, have you focused on your triceps? Maybe add in some more negatives and try exploding on the way up.


I do Dumbell incline press, Dumbell Incline Fly, Barbell Decline bench, cable flat fly. 

I'm getting good DOMS, but the workouts don't quite feel fully HIT. Although back is my worst at the moment!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> I do Dumbell incline press, Dumbell Incline Fly, Barbell Decline bench, cable flat fly. I'm getting good DOMS, but the workouts don't quite feel fully HIT. Although back is my worst at the moment! Sent from my iPhone using App


Yeah I need to hit back better as well!

----------


## krugerr

> Yeah I need to hit back better as well!


Yeah, it's my weakness I feel!

{
}

----------


## tarmyg

My new favorite chest exercise is Weighted Deep Dips. I go slowly down until it literally takes stop and then explode back up. Like squats for the chest almost. I hang a 25 kg weight in a belt and go to town.

----------


## krugerr

> My new favorite chest exercise is Weighted Deep Dips. I go slowly down until it literally takes stop and then explode back up. Like squats for the chest almost. I hang a 25 kg weight in a belt and go to town.


Haven't dipped in a long time. Might just try throwing the in again. Thanks TG.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> My new favorite chest exercise is Weighted Deep Dips. I go slowly down until it literally takes stop and then explode back up. Like squats for the chest almost. I hang a 25 kg weight in a belt and go to town.


My problem with dips is it hurts my shoulders, guess I have some weak muscles in there, probably rotator cuff.

I want to start doing them again as I believe they are a great upper body exercise

----------


## krugerr

Blood test from the 1st April
After 4 weeks since my Nebido shot. Things are going in the right direction! Booster shot in two weeks. 

Testosterone - 9.8 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25)
Free Testosterone - 225 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950) 

Sent from my iPhone using App

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

That's good to hear that things are moving in the right direction!

----------


## krugerr

> That's good to hear that things are moving in the right direction!


It's on the up. Graphically it looks good! I've forecast the Nebido, so hence it looks like I've had a future shot. 

Feeling better, mood has definitely lifted. I'm a long way from a healthy medium though! Levels still show as very low, despite being double my original. Infact I think I still fall below the threshold and qualify as "Low Test"!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## EldisME

> My Mrs is excellent. Usually keeps the kids entertained at weekend mornings so I can rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


so, you're resting only on weekends?  :Big Grin:

----------


## krugerr

Weekend mornings I get to sleep. I get home at around 3am Saturday and Sunday. Then sleep til 10am. 

I don't really get rest days!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Legs last night. On the jack squat I kept doing singles til I failed and was gasping for breath!

All done in 35 mins. 

Legs


```
 
Hack Squat
15 x 40kg
15 x 80kg
10x 120kg
7 x 200kg (160kg / 120kg / 40kg) RP  

Leg Extension
15 x 68kg 
15 x 68kg
10 x 120kg (95kg, 82kg) RP

Leg Curl (single leg)
15 x 7kg
15 x 7kg
8 x 27kg (14 kg) Dropset

Seated Calf Raise
15 x 25kg 
15 x 25kg
7 x 70kg (assisted)

```

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn that sounds brutal!

----------


## krugerr

> Damn that sounds brutal!


 left me dripping with sweat!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

> Damn that sounds brutal!


Legs are so weak today I'm having to pull myself up the stairs!!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Legs are so weak today I'm having to pull myself up the stairs!! Sent from my iPhone using App


I imagine mermaid legs. Lol

----------


## krugerr

> I imagine mermaid legs. Lol


 I've lovely legs!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Been having severe instant dizzy spells. 

Like my vision is wonky. I'll be fine, then it feels as if my vision is sliding sideways, but my head is upright. Last about 1 second. Then I have a throbbing headache afterward. Both times I've been sat down when it happened. 

I was stood up at work this evening and felt off balance. I actually lost balance once and started to fall/lean. But I caught it about 1 second in and corrected. Again, the headache afterward. 

Blood pressure has been consistently normal in recent weeks. I'm on nothing at all other than TRT and food. I have been stressed lately. But I've had a recurring ear ache that the Dr can't identify. 

I'm beginning to suspect that my vision/balance is an ear problem, rather than head. 

It's nearly 3am. Bedtime for me! Anyone experienced similar at all? Would be keen to hear some thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn man hope you can get that figured out. Maybe a CAT scan might show something? Has he checked your pituitary gland? Thyroid?

----------


## TexasManDan

30kg flys....damn

----------


## krugerr

> Damn man hope you can get that figured out. Maybe a CAT scan might show something? Has he checked your pituitary gland? Thyroid?


 not yet my friend. I might suggest a referral to a specialist. See what's up!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

> 30kg flys....damn


Yeah - heavy flys are vital for my chest workout.  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

SHoulders yesterday. Trained again with my friend. His training style is... unique?! its very fast paced, lots of exercises and reps. I left him too it, I trained my usual. Threw in 1 set of abs, and now it hurts when I cough! Apparently Ive forgotten to train abs for the last 3 years!

I have 8 more weeks until next Nebido shot. So now I am tempted to run a SBC, 4 weeks, finishing just before my holiday! 

 Shoulders 


```


Shoulder Press -  DUmbell
*Warmup - 22kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 22kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 46kg x 6 reps, dropset to 22kg, rest pause (Bench was too vertical!!)

Side raise - Cable
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 14kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 27kg x 5 reps, dropset to 23kg, 18kg, 14kg. Lots of partials. 

Rear Delts - Pec Dec
*Warmup - 23kg x 15 reps, light
*Warmup - 23kg x 15 reps, light
*Working - 62kg x 8 reps, double dropset, partials. 

Shrugs - Incline smith machine
*Warmup - 60kg x 20 reps, light
*Warmup - 100kg x 20 reps, medium
*Working - 140kg x 10 reps, heavy. Cheat reps. 
*Working - 170kg x 8 reps, heavy. Cheat reps. (Superset with Cable shrugs)

```

----------


## krugerr

My god, I destroyed legs last night.
Bro had just finished PTing a client when I turned up, so he followed me round and pushed me disgustingly. I couldnt even hold my own bodyweight properly after the Hack Squat.

Legs


```
 
Hack Squat
15 x 50kg
15 x 100kg
10 x 190kg (forced reps until I collapsed)
  

Leg Extension
15 x 68kg 
15 x 68kg
10 x 120kg (95kg, 82kg) RP

Leg Curl (single leg)
15 x 7kg
15 x 7kg
8 x 27kg (14 kg) Dropset

Seated Calf Raise
15 x 25kg 
15 x 25kg
7 x 70kg (assisted)

```

----------


## krugerr

Was tired this morning, and running late, so didnt do a full arm session. Just went and smashed Biceps. In and out in 25 mins! Felt good!

Arms


```

Preacher Curls
*WarmUp - 20kg x 15reps
*Warmup - 20kg x 15reps
*Working - 30kg x 12 reps (Rest pause)

Dumbell Curl
*WarmUp - 10kg x 15reps
*Warmup - 10kg x 15reps
*Working - 18kg x 6 reps (dropset to 10kg)

Hammer Curls - Cable
*WarmUp - 30kg x 15reps
*Warmup - 30kg x 15reps
*Working - 55kg x 6 reps (dropset and partials)

```

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary Entry - 2

Time for another mind-dump I think.

Arms are suitably sore from yesterday, chest is still a little tender, shoulders have just recovered and I can finally flex my legs again! Im hitting back on Sunday, hoping to really get some destruction in then! Ive set the goal for this year as obviously improving my physique all over, however with special "mass" attention to Shoulders and legs. I really wanna make these grow this year, and so far I think Im making progress!
The weights are still not what they used to be, but im happy with my workouts! Its taken some getting used to the Marcus HIT routine, which really is short and sweet. Most of my sessions can be finished in around 30mins, which does get some funny looks as most guys are still doing their warmup sets at that point! 
Weight is up a little since starting TRT, im sitting at 292lbs and a guesstimate would have my bodyfat decreasing, slightly!

Im looking at my diet again, I want to throw in some carb cycling around June, with the intention of priming and then running a heavy SBC in September. 

Im going to be posting full pictures around the beginning of May. I feel this will be a good point to use as a reference. I'll be ~10 weeks into TRT, ive had a good run into my training. As I said above, my bodyfat is decreasing, but is still higher than Im used too. Im going to do an aggressive cut to really get on top of this situation, even if it means sacrificing some LBM, it'll be worth it to have a stronger overall position, and i'll be able to include a prime in this for my SBC.

Life is going well. Daughter is 4 months old and a really smiley chatty girl. She doesnt sleep all the way through though, which is difficult! I feel permanently exhausted. The Mrs is starting her own business, which is draining on her time, and we're both bickering like mad. My son turns 5 next month and hes a nightmare currently. He just wants to play all the time, hes so full of beans! Coupled with both parents being tired, he ends up not getting the attention he should at the moment. What with the baby wanting to be held, my two jobs, Mrs company, the dog and trying to sleep, it seems like im in Groundhog day! I am treating the boy to just some father/son time tomorrow with lunch and Kung Fu Panda 3! 

Main job is going well, ive got an exam early may for Mortgage Advice, which will allow my office role to change for the better until im fully qualified Financial Adviser. It should also see my salary jump considerably. Im still bouncing every friday and saturday 8pm-2:30am, unfortunately no one is misbehaving, as soon as I square up they back off... and I have so been longing to vent some anger! It so happens that the bar I work for is "protected"... take that how you will, but it means that most people know better and so we get zero trouble!

Well I guess that concludes my thoughts. I tell you what, if feels good to get these things out. They bounce around my head endlessly, and it sometimes feels hard to follow a single thought. This allows me to coherently lay these things out, it lightens the load in my mind at least!

These forums really are my savior!

-Krugerr

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice thoughts and hope you and the Mrs find some down time for yourselves soon. Maybe see if someone can babysit one night so you two can get away for just a night.

Look forward to your progress and good luck with the job!!!

----------


## krugerr

> Nice thoughts and hope you and the Mrs find some down time for yourselves soon. Maybe see if someone can babysit one night so you two can get away for just a night.
> 
> Look forward to your progress and good luck with the job!!!


Thanks brother! We go on holiday on 12th may. Hence the date for pictures! Hopefully this break will be good for us to dewind! 

 :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Evening guys. 

Thought I'd drop a quick line in. Life has been disgustingly busy. I'm probably work 75-80 hours a week at the moment. I'm out of the house so early that gym hasn't existed now in 5-6 weeks I guess. Whenever my last entry was. 

Passed my exam though, which means I'm qualified now, so money should bump up in the coming months. 

Starting next week I'm working more local again, so I should be able to fit 3-4 gym sessions in a week. I'm looking forward to this. As soon as I stop in the gym, diet falls apart. I've probably put on 3-4% at least. 

Brother has his first local strong man contest in 5 weeks, which should be wicked. His static strength is fantastic, it's his endurance we've got to focus on now. Lot of these events are "reps in a minute" types. Which really is a fvcker!

-Krugerr

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Do what you can man, you sound busy as hell!

Get some rest big guy

----------


## krugerr

> Do what you can man, you sound busy as hell! Get some rest big guy


Thanks RC. Life is just at one of those choke points, you either battle through or you break down, you know?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RC. Life is just at one of those choke points, you either battle through or you break down, you know? Sent from my iPhone using App


Yes

I'm at one of those points now as well so battling as well

----------


## krugerr

> Yes I'm at one of those points now as well so battling as well


Thoughts are with you then brother. You'll be stronger once you reach the other side!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## bethdoth

Can't avoid the roller coaster of life! If you have a solid base taking time away from the gym isn't that big of a deal just keep the diet in check. When my daughter got divorced and moved home with a 2 year old and 6 month old, I became their dad not Grampa and took care of them. I was pretty much out of the gym for 6 months. I believe in muscle memory it comes back pretty fast. Hang in there and the roller coaster will be back on top of a hill soon!

----------


## krugerr

> Can't avoid the roller coaster of life! If you have a solid base taking time away from the gym isn't that big of a deal just keep the diet in check. When my daughter got divorced and moved home with a 2 year old and 6 month old, I became their dad not Grampa and took care of them. I was pretty much out of the gym for 6 months. I believe in muscle memory it comes back pretty fast. Hang in there and the roller coaster will be back on top of a hill soon!


Thanks Brother!
I've a solid base of muscle, and fat! Diet has been awful recently due to work being all over the place and lunch meetings. In sure it'll be ok once I get back to it. 
Sorry to hear about your daughter! Hope everything there worked out. 

My kids are 5 years and 6 months. So home life is just manic on top of everything else!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## bethdoth

Ya that was 8 years ago. The oldest grandson is now almost 10, middle grandson 8, then she re-married a great guy and they now have a son 18 months. So ya when we babysit it's a mad house!

----------


## krugerr

> Ya that was 8 years ago. The oldest grandson is now almost 10, middle grandson 8, then she re-married a great guy and they now have a son 18 months. So ya when we babysit it's a mad house!


Damn! Well congrats on being a 3 time granddaddy!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see your still doing what you can to keep those muscles active! Life happens and you just get up and get at it again!

----------


## krugerr

Update: I'm on my second round of Nebido now. So about 14 weeks in a guess. The last few days I've had morning glory. Now besides cycling, I've not had that since I was 16!

Proud moment. Simple things.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary Entry - 3

Morning all... Prepare for another "Krugerr Mind Dump" (KMD)

I write to you to confess my sins, its been 8 weeks since my last confession. 

Ive become a disgusting slob, with a horrible addiction to sugar. I cant help myself, Ive been binging on shit for weeks now, and I have watched the changes to my body. Ive been unable to resist sugar in all its toxic glory. Pastry gives me horrible heartburn, but every single lunch I would find myself getting a syrupy latte from Starbucks, and grabbing doughnuts, or cookies and gorging instead of eating my prepped meals. It got to the point where I have stopped prepping meals. I stopped eating proper evening meals, instead I have been eating 2-3 take outs a week, and then when I bounce at the weekends, my buddy and I usually share some chinese food. 
In my minds eye, i justified it with silly statements when I caught glimpses of myself in the mirror. "Still got big arms... Legs look thick... still got some back width". 
Sunday I got a realistic view of myself when I saw the side view of my stomach, which has now developed into a belly. 

I sit here with a 2litre tupperware box in front of me, loaded with pasta and chicken. 

I have put myself into IF 16:8 fasting mode. I havent calculated the macros on the meals yet, I just had to make the immediate swap to better food. Otherwise Id have kid myself into taking another day to get the meal planning right. I havent lifted anything seriously in the 8 weeks either, an odd session or two. Which was partly out of my control, due to work commitments, and being on the road by 6:45am. 

In other news - My daughter is now 6 months, shes beautiful, starting to babble, crawl and with the strength in her legs, I suspect walking fairly soon! Family life has been tough, with the Mrs and I having several conversations discussing if its worth us even continuing. Shes just been put on Antidepressants, and Im working 75+ hours a week which has really put a strain on life. We had a proper heart to heart recently, and its been a lot better, which is a relief! I guess most of you have experienced similar periods with your partners, and its just gutwrenching, you dont want to split up, but most of the time it just feels like the best course of action. 
Work as I mentioned has been very busy, I recently qualified, which is great news, and Im expecting my employer to open up a new role for me in the very near future. Which should allow me technically unlimited earnings, realistically Im thinking £50,000 in the next 12 months, and then £80,000 thereafter, depending upon the client base of course! This will make a big difference to home life, as I'll have more time working from home, and a higher income will take some financial pressure off us both. The bouncing is going as normal, ive taken over running a couple of venues now, and looking to expand, which is bringing in a bit more money on the side!
TRT - Ive felt drastic changes to my libido, but Im still fairly moody. Unsure if this is just stages, or whether im being a miserable bastard!

I guess the summary is that I have found myself in a stage of my life where I feel completely out of control of many things, and I have let them get the better of me. Its had me in a rut, but Ive found the best way to deal with these stages is to voice them. Put them on paper, make them real, make myself accountable for it all. Which is why I Fvcking love these forums! Im taking control of the little things now, I can change my diet, I can change my training routine, I can make better use of my time, I can make the time with my family more effective. 

Expect there to be more consistent updates again. Im going to get some (fat) body shots later on and post them up. 

-Krugerr

----------


## krugerr

Day three of "getting back on it". Struggled a little with the hunger pangs now I'm fasting, several months of eating crap all day will do that too you I guess! Sugar has been my biggest craving, as I have cut this out completely during the day. 
I switched to drinking green tea, I wasnt so keen on the first couple cups, but I put this down to my body shouting "wtf, I want sugary tea!", but Im really loving it now, and I think I probably had 7-8 cups yesterday. I really let it stew as well! 

Started to put together macros, but its more important to kick the cravings and habits right now, than to count the calories. A quick calculation put it around 3000Kcal, which about right for me at 290lbs [20%+ BF].

~333g Pasta (Raw Weight)
~ 625g Chicken Thigh (Raw Weight)
~ Dinner (Chicken curry / Chicken Fajita)
~ 8 cups green tea

Hit the gym with my brother, and I jumped into his routine. He's got a strongman contest in two weeks, he's strong as fvck now. 250kg deadlift for a very fast pull the other day, hes hoping to pull a 275kg on the day. If I can work out how to get the video up, i'll post it!
The other events he's got nailed, but struggling with the log press. 100kg for reps in 60 seconds. Its not the weight so much, but the conditioning. I was doing it with 80kg the other day and it has you gassed in 5-6 reps!

Pictures tonight. As promised


Deadlift Video - https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4nx2d4t25...%2035.mp4?dl=0

----------


## krugerr

Pictures as promised. Clearly got a lot more body fat than I'm used too!! ? 

Weight : 295.4 lbs (134kg)


Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, that's one hell of a lift

How's your TRT going?

Looking leaner than before (naked pic in the kitchen, ha)

----------


## krugerr

> Damn, that's one hell of a lift How's your TRT going? Looking leaner than before (naked pic in the kitchen, ha)


Yeah bro has been working hard. He just told me he pulled 260kg (573lbs) for a similar speed/ease. 


Trt is getting there, you know? Moody days, happy days, horny days, teenager days. It's still early, guess I'm 15/16 weeks in. So levels will be climbing for a while yet. 

Leaner than the kitchen pic, you think? I feel horrendous! Maybe it's not as bad as I feel it is though. 
Still... Lots of work to be done. Just prepped the next two days of food. Gonna take a nap before work tonight. 

How's things with you RC?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah bro has been working hard. He just told me he pulled 260kg (573lbs) for a similar speed/ease. Trt is getting there, you know? Moody days, happy days, horny days, teenager days. It's still early, guess I'm 15/16 weeks in. So levels will be climbing for a while yet. Leaner than the kitchen pic, you think? I feel horrendous! Maybe it's not as bad as I feel it is though. Still... Lots of work to be done. Just prepped the next two days of food. Gonna take a nap before work tonight. How's things with you RC? Sent from my iPhone using App


Damn your bro is a beast!

My world is all fucked but getting better I think, only time will tell

----------


## krugerr

> Damn your bro is a beast! My world is all fucked but getting better I think, only time will tell


Yeah he's getting there!

Ah mate, I hope it takes an upward turn for you!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Here's a naked side chest pose. Purely because even with high BF I still hit poses. Although surprisingly hard to hold and snap a selfie!


Weight: 293.6lbs (-1.4lbs)

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely look leaner than the other naked pics! Haha

----------


## krugerr

> Definitely look leaner than the other naked pics! Haha


Haha thanks bro. Still. It's an unacceptable level of BF.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Finding it hard to resist sugar. Cravings are going mad. 

How do you guys best combat that? I used to eat sugar free jelly, I might go back to that!

Weight: 293lbs (-2lbs)

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Weight: 291.4lbs (-3.6lbs)

Slow and steady wins the race!
Think I've got flu coming on. So tired, elevated temp and sneezing fits.

{
}

----------


## krugerr

Weight: 285.4lbs (-10lbs) 

Shaved my beard off. Which might have counted for a pound or more! 

Pics taken immediately after weight today. I think there's some slight visible differences. Specially on the back shot.


<TTButtonContent: 0x6b52490>

----------


## krugerr

Hit the gym last night, intended to do deadlifts, log press, farmers walk and some sandbag loading.

Worked up on deads but tweaked my back, and now im laid up on the bloody sofa. Part of a routine personally written by big man Benni Magnusson, but that last set I was exhausted and completely fvcked up the last rep, tweaked it good. Managed to load the 105kg sandbag twice before I thought better of it and finished there. 



```
Deadlifts
* 60kg x 10 reps - light
* 60kg x 10 reps - light
* 100kg x 8 reps - light
* 100kg x 8 reps - light
* 100kg x 8 reps - light
* 140kg x 4 reps - Medium
* 140kg x 4 reps - Medium
* 180kg x 4 reps - Heavy
* 180kg x 4 reps - Heavy
* 160kg x 4 reps - Medium
* 160kg x 4 reps - Medium
```

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hit the gym last night, intended to do deadlifts, log press, farmers walk and some sandbag loading. Worked up on deads but tweaked my back, and now im laid up on the bloody sofa. Part of a routine personally written by big man Benni Magnusson, but that last set I was exhausted and completely fvcked up the last rep, tweaked it good. Managed to load the 105kg sandbag twice before I thought better of it and finished there. Deadlifts * 60kg x 10 reps - light * 60kg x 10 reps - light * 100kg x 8 reps - light * 100kg x 8 reps - light * 100kg x 8 reps - light * 140kg x 4 reps - Medium * 140kg x 4 reps - Medium * 180kg x 4 reps - Heavy * 180kg x 4 reps - Heavy * 160kg x 4 reps - Medium * 160kg x 4 reps - Medium


Damn, rest up and heal that back

Hate injuries!

----------


## tarmyg

Where is the apron shot? *disappointed*

----------


## krugerr

> Damn, rest up and heal that back Hate injuries!


Thanks bro. Think I just pulled something. It's much better this morning

<CALayer: 0x765d2c0>

----------


## krugerr

> Where is the apron shot? *disappointed*


 just for you, I'll do a naked ass shot on Thursday!

<CALayer: 0x765d2c0>

----------


## krugerr

Morning y'all.

Firstly, devastating news about the shootings this morning. I hope no one had family in the area, or was affected. 

Ive decided due to hectic schedule that I just cant get in a decent split at the moment. Plus with my brother now bigger and stronger than I, it has prompted to me to re-evaluate it all. My gym has a strongman area with log press, stones, yolk, farmers walk and tyres. So I think Im going to try get in 2-3 solid workouts a week with this gear, including some squats/deadlifts. Plus, its a lot more fun to throw shit around, which you just cant do with a normal gym routine!

Equipment:
log - 35kg empty
log - 70kg empty
Stones - 25kg, 55kg, 75kg, 95kg, 110kg
tyres - 100kg, 250kg, 350kg
farmers walk - normal grip and fat grip
yolk - 50kg empty

plus a squat rack, two deadlift platforms, a push/pull sled as well. In the main gym is of course all the other dumbells and machines etc. This is entirely seperate which is nice. 

Weight: 291.0 lbs (after water and breakfast)

I will get a naked shot for Tarmy, and a normal shot for the rest of you!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning y'all. Firstly, devastating news about the shootings this morning. I hope no one had family in the area, or was affected. Ive decided due to hectic schedule that I just cant get in a decent split at the moment. Plus with my brother now bigger and stronger than I, it has prompted to me to re-evaluate it all. My gym has a strongman area with log press, stones, yolk, farmers walk and tyres. So I think Im going to try get in 2-3 solid workouts a week with this gear, including some squats/deadlifts. Plus, its a lot more fun to throw shit around, which you just cant do with a normal gym routine! Equipment: log - 35kg empty log - 70kg empty Stones - 25kg, 55kg, 75kg, 95kg, 110kg tyres - 100kg, 250kg, 350kg farmers walk - normal grip and fat grip yolk - 50kg empty plus a squat rack, two deadlift platforms, a push/pull sled as well. In the main gym is of course all the other dumbells and machines etc. This is entirely seperate which is nice. Weight: 291.0 lbs (after water and breakfast) I will get a naked shot for Tarmy, and a normal shot for the rest of you!


Yeah fucking fucktards! Ever since Obama was elected, the media puts out all this hate stuff. It's sad that our country is more divided now than it was 10 years ago. 

Sounds like y'all have a plan of attack for the gym!

Haha on the pics

----------


## Charlie67

> Morning y'all.
> Firstly, devastating news about the shootings this morning. I hope no one had family in the area, or was affected.


It's a terrible thing indeed... 





> My gym has a strongman area with log press, stones, yolk, farmers walk and tyres.


I have serious gym envy. I wish my gym had that.

----------


## krugerr

Been hitting the strongman lifts for a couple weeks now, feeling sore all over again like a rookie! Which is always nice. We have atlas stones, but currently no soft matting to drop them on, so I have been loading a 105kg sandbag to shoulder height platform. But i broke it! And it belongs to one of UK's WSM competitors... oops!

Been feeling up and down again recently with mood swings, so I booked a blood test to see where I am at with the TRT and the results were not good. 19 weeks on Nebido (1000mg) now and levels are still in the shit. 




1st Blood Test (Before) - 24/02/2016- Free Test 4.4nmol/L // Total Test 72 ng/dl
First Nebido - 03/03/2016 - 1000mg
2nd Blood Test (After 4 weeks) - 01/04/2016 - Free Test 9.8nmol/L // Total Test 225 ng/dl
Second Nebido - 02/06/2016 - 1000mg
3rd Blood Test (After 6 weeks) - 14/07/2016 - Free Test 7.1nmol/L // Total Test 201 ng/dl

----------


## krugerr

Posting this in here as its part of my blog, as well as my TRT journey. As seen in previous post, Test levels have dropped which is a shame. LH/FSH are suppressed, which indicated the presence of exogenous testosterone . So my precription Nebido isnt bunk.. its just not enough?!

*Free Testosterone*
*201 pmol/L*
*225-9999 pmol/L*

Serum TSH Level (XRCC)
3.5 mu/L
0.35-4.5 mu/L

*Serum Testosterone*
*7.1 nmol/L*
*10 - 35 nmol/L*

Serum Sex Hormone Binding Globin
17 nmol/L
10 - 70 nmol/L

*Serum Cholesterol*
*4.9 mmol*
*<5.2 mmol/L*

*Serum Triglycerides*
*2.11 mmol/L*
*0.28 - 2.2 mmol/L*

Serum HDL Cholesterol
1.02 mmol/L
1 - 10 mmol/L

*Calculated LDL Cholesterol*
*2.9 mmol/L*
*<3 mmol/L*

*Serum Cholesterol/HDL Ratio*
*4.8*
*<4*

*Serum LH Level*
*<0.3 u/L*
*2 - 9 u/L*

*Serum FSH Level*
*0.8 u/L*
*1 - 18 u/L*

Serum Oestradiol Level (XRCC)
102 pmol/L
0 - 146 pmol

*Haemoglobin Estimation*
*183 g/L*
*130 - 180 g/L*

Total White Cell Count
5.3 (10*9/L)
4 - 11 (10*9/L)

Platelet Count
182 (10*9/L)
150 - 500 (10*9/L)

*Red Blood Cell Count*
*6.28 (10*12/L)*
*4.5 - 6.5 (10*12/L)*

*Haemocrit*
*0.52 L/L*
*0.38 - 0.54 L/L*

Mean Corpuscular Volume (MCV)
82.8 fL
76 - 103 fL

Mean Corpusc Haemoglobin (MCH)
29.1 pg
27 - 32 pg

Mean Corpusc Hb Conc (MCHC)
352 g/L
310 - 360 g/L

Red Blood Cell Distribution Width
12.8 %CV
11 - 16 %CV

Percentage Hypochromic Cells
0.1 %
0 - 2.5 %

Neutrophil
2.86 (10*9/L)
1.5 - 8 (10*9/L)

Lymphocyte Count
1.8 (10*9/L)
1.3 - 4 (10*9/L)

Monocyte Count
0.32 (10*9/L)
0.2 - 0.8 (10*9/L)

Eosinophil Count
0.16 (10*9/L)
 0.0 - 0.8 (10*9/L)

Basophil Count
0.05 (10*9/L)
0.0 - 0.3 (10*9/L)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Posting this in here as its part of my blog, as well as my TRT journey. As seen in previous post, Test levels have dropped which is a shame. LH/FSH are suppressed, which indicated the presence of exogenous testosterone . So my precription Nebido isnt bunk.. its just not enough?! Free Testosterone
> 201 pmol/L
> 225-9999 pmol/L
> 
> Serum TSH Level (XRCC)
> 3.5 mu/L
> 0.35-4.5 mu/L
> 
> Serum Testosterone
> ...


Maybe Kelkel and those guys can help out this

Is your Nebido from the pharmacy?

----------


## krugerr

> Maybe Kelkel and those guys can help out this Is your Nebido from the pharmacy?


Hey mate. I've another thread in the TRT sections that they've been helping with. I duplicated the info here as it's relevant to my long term blog. 

Yeah the Nebido is from the pharmacy


Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey mate. I've another thread in the TRT sections that they've been helping with. I duplicated the info here as it's relevant to my long term blog. Yeah the Nebido is from the pharmacy Sent from my iPhone using App


Gotcha bud!

Hope you can get that shit figured out

----------


## krugerr

> Gotcha bud!
> 
> Hope you can get that shit figured out


Ditto mate. Had a good discussion going in my TRT thread. Som epoints raised by IMT were of sound logic, but the evidence provided by a few knowledgable members was also logical, and backed up with evidence. All in, was educational! Need to get my Booster shot (its very late!) and get referred back to the Endo. 

Hows things keeping with you RC?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ditto mate. Had a good discussion going in my TRT thread. Som epoints raised by IMT were of sound logic, but the evidence provided by a few knowledgable members was also logical, and backed up with evidence. All in, was educational! Need to get my Booster shot (its very late!) and get referred back to the Endo. 
> 
> Hows things keeping with you RC?


thats good hear.

me, meh, surviving!

----------


## krugerr

So I have reworked my diet a little, swapping rice for potatoes, adding some eggs and avocado in. And a banana too. 

Calories come in about 500 under maintenance (Assuming I get to the gym as often as I want!). The diet is a simple prep diet, multiples of how things are packaged at the supermarket, and fairly low cost at £45 a week for it all. 
So its 1 pack of chicken, 1/2 bag of potatoes, 1 bag spinach (week) etc. And it seems to have balanced out to an OK macro split, and food volume! Id have preferred higher fat and lower carb, as Im a wuss for food volume. 

Calories: 2748Kcal
Protein: 309g (1236Kcal) (45%)
Carbs: 203g (812Kcal) (30%)
Fat: 79g (711Kcal) (25%)

See attached image.

----------


## krugerr

Hit the gym last night. He bloody installed some parkour equipment, and moved all the strongman stuff around. Its getting very cramped. 

I broke the 105kg sandbag last week, was hoping they'd replace it by now. Love loading that thing to head height, its technically more difficult than a stone, as the weight moves in your hands. 
Was in a really foul mood yesterday for some reason, maybe im hitting puberty again!

Fancied doing some shoulders, got to the gym a bit late so didnt have as much time as I wanted. 

Warmed up with some standing military press (Ladder bar), then moved onto the log for full clean and presses. Then some accessory work. Really enjoying the Strongman lifts as the primary to the workout, with some HIT style accessory work. I feel the best of both worlds combine here, practical strength, but Im scratching that itch by including some HIT bodybuilding movements. 



```
Military Press
*Warmup - 40kg x 12 - Easy
*Warmup - 40kg x 10 - Easy
*Warmup - 60kg x 8 - Easy
*Warmup - 60kg x 5 - Easy

Log Press
*Working - 75kg x 8 - Medium
*Working - 80kg x 5 - Medium
*Working - 75kg x 5 - Medium
*Working - 75kg x 5 - Hard (Rest Pause)

Cable Side Raise
*Warmup - 14kg x 12 - Easy
*Warmup - 14kg x 10 - Easy
*Working - 24kg x 15 - Hard (Dropset down, and partials til failure, total 15 reps)

Rear Delt Pec Dec
*Warmup - 38kg x 12 - Easy
*Warmup - 47kg x 12 - Easy
*Working - 68kg x 12 - Hard (Dropset and a rest pause)

Biceps - Single Cable Curl
*Warmup - 14kg x 12  - Easy
*Warmup - 14kg x 10 - Easy
*Working - 24kg x 12 - Hard (Dropset and partials til failure, total 12 reps)
```

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn big guy, that's some work there!

----------


## krugerr

> Damn big guy, that's some work there!


Thanks buddy. I had a proper sweat on, which is always a good indicator. 

Sat at work now and again, im sore in places that dont usually get sore from bodybuilding routines.

----------


## tarmyg

Just caught up reading your other TRT thread. If you ignore the obvious mudslinging I have a feeling that the only one who will know what is right for you is YOU after your blood tests and trial and error. Highly entertaining thread however!

----------


## krugerr

> Just caught up reading your other TRT thread. If you ignore the obvious mudslinging I have a feeling that the only one who will know what is right for you is YOU after your blood tests and trial and error. Highly entertaining thread however!



Thanks brother. Yeah I'm going to go by how my bloods respond. Funny though as I quite honestly think IMT has some solid points regarding the general math. But obviously you can't deny the studies. The two don't marry up entirely. 

Entertaining though as you said. And educational for myself if nothing else.

{
en0 = {
ExceptionsList = (
"*.local",
"169.254/16"
);
FTPPassive = 1;
};
}

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary - Entry 3

Feeling awful of late. Mood swings, no libido, lacking confidence, which has lead to lack of motivation and further weight gain. 
Still around the 300lb mark but im sure BF% is around 25% now. 

Had my 3rd injection of Nebido, but due to my Dr refusing the booster, and the long injection protocol, my trough levels were ~200ng/dl, so Im basically swinging up and down through puberty. 
Ive been referred back to an Endo, but as i cant afford the private care right now, I need to await contact from the NHS. I feel though that my Dr, good as he is, just doesnt get TRT. Hoping to get an Endo that I dont have to teach myself. Someone that can instantly look at my blood work, see that my nebido protocol isnt working, and use common sense to adjust it. People like Marcus apparently have stupid high levels on even 12-14 weeks, but myself I seem to be in the dirt after 6 weeks, could just be the lack of booster and not having been on it long enough to have built up, but Id have hoped for higher levels by the end of my second dose. As this trough level is exactly the same as my pre-TRT levels. 

Otherwise - Kids are doing great. not seeing them as much as I would have liked, but needs-must. Im working a lot of hours, but its paying off, we're finally treading water, and I suspect by christmas we'll be sailing! Ive a few bits of this and that on the go, commission and work, plus bouncing, should be a pretty decent christmas and lead into a great next year. Things at home have greatly improved since the Mrs' antidepressants kicked in. She is doing much better, which has really helped us come closer together again. Shes out of work though, which has placed an even greater burden upon me to ensure everything is paid for. All in expenses, not including food or petrol it comes to about £2300 on the first day of the month. Yeah.... fun! 

Had a couple of rough weeks though, lost my nan (Dads stepmum), she went in her sleep which was sad, we werent close, but she was around a lot when I was younger. My other nan (Dads mum) fells down the stairs and tore skin and adipose tissue from the muscle. It looks like someone sliced into her shin, then pulled it all down to the ankle. Disgusting. Shes been in hospital now for a couple of weeks, and just had a skin graft. Again, wasnt that close with her, but she looked after us a lot when I was really young, currently she lives in the middle of nowhere and only has her dog as a companion. That dog was her sole reason for continuing in life. You'll notice I said was. The dog has been staying with my dad while she was in hospital. It had a seizure on sunday evening and died shortly afterward. My old man was pretty upset, losing his stepmum, then watching the dog suffer, then fearing the effect it would have on his mum. I was round his on sunday night trying to cheer him up a little, but he just kept sobbing, so I text my brother and asked him to come home, he replied saying he was on the way to his car now (He'd been with a chick!). 15 minutes later the phone rings, and its the police telling us that my brothers car has been in a Road Traffic Accident, we need to attend the scene but he cannot comment about the driver. You can imagine the sick feeling immediately hitting me. Turns out though that my brother hadnt quite made it to his car, a drunk driver had hit it while it was parked. So glad he was fine, but the fucking stress of late has been unreal. 

Anyway, thats about all thats on my mind right now.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn bud, sounds like you are going through a lot right now

stay strong krugerr

we are here for ya!

----------


## krugerr

> Damn bud, sounds like you are going through a lot right now stay strong krugerr we are here for ya!


Thanks brother. Feel like I'm getting on top of it. Blogging it here helps get it out, helps process it. The support from all here makes everything better.

Yeah, I think it referred to athletes competing in the Olympics.
Asked if they could guarantee a gold, but it meant they died very young, a large portion said yes. I cant find the study either though.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks brother. Feel like I'm getting on top of it. Blogging it here helps get it out, helps process it. The support from all here makes everything better.
> 
> Yeah, I think it referred to athletes competing in the Olympics.
> Asked if they could guarantee a gold, but it meant they died very young, a large portion said yes. I cant find the study either though.



i love this place!

definitely here to help in anyway possible

----------


## krugerr

> i love this place! definitely here to help in anyway possible


Agreed there. And thanks brother for checking in here. Nice to know you're not talking to yourself sometimes. Even if the sole purpose is a public diary.  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## krugerr

Just when you think you're getting your ducks in a row...

Got into the office this morning and my boss called me in for a meeting. He presented another opportunity for me, leaving me with the choice of two now, both with advantages and disadvantages. 

Option 1: I switch to mortgages, my salary would remain the same, but with high commission opportunities. This is a lot more local to home (32 miles / 1 hour a day).
Option 2: I stay in the main office, my salary doubles, but not much chance of commission. This means a lot of travelling, (100miles / 3.5 hours a day)

Now im stuck... obviously I want the salary, but it means leaving before 7am and getting home around 7pm. 
This would also mean no gym time at all for the foreseeable future as it opens at 6 and closes by 9. 
Thoughts? Im quite literally stuck now.

----------


## tarmyg

Do you need more money right now?

----------


## krugerr

> Do you need more money right now?


Definitely. 

Both options lead to more money, one is guarenteed, the other has higher potential, but its commission and not guarenteed.

----------


## tarmyg

If the money need is urgent the answer is clear if it is not and a "nice to have" the answer is also clear, in my mind anyways :-)

----------


## krugerr

> If the money need is urgent the answer is clear if it is not and a "nice to have" the answer is also clear, in my mind anyways :-)


I was leaning toward the fixed income option. Sometimes we're clouded by other things, Im not in a great place and wanted to ensure I wasnt just being shortsighted. 
Going to discuss the particulars with the Mrs later on, but I suspect we'll come to the same answer. 
They've offered me a 50% pay rise, with a guaranteed bonus to match. So essentially its double my current salary. I just need to negotiate a little higher!

Boys... the first round at Christmas is on me  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

I think a big congratulations is in order regardless of your choice. Hard work pays off :-)

Sent from my SM-G928G using Tapatalk

----------


## krugerr

> I think a big congratulations is in order regardless of your choice. Hard work pays off :-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928G using Tapatalk


Thank you brother. Its been a long slog to get here. Lots of hours worked, lots of study time. With this the Mrs will be able to quit her part time job and kick back as a stay at home parent. I'll be able to cover everything plus change!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey Krugerr. I checked out your BW and am curious if you plan to get your TSH to an optimal level versus a normal level. Right now your TSH reads 3.5. I have a hunch you'd have more energy if you got closer to 2.0 or even 1.5.

Remember when reading TSH levels, the numbers are inverted. Low means high and high means low. I know when I got my levels closer to 1.5, I felt better. The doc was fine with normal. I prefer optimal.

Something to think about.

SM

----------


## krugerr

> Hey Krugerr. I checked out your BW and am curious if you plan to get your TSH to an optimal level versus a normal level. Right now your TSH reads 3.5. I have a hunch you'd have more energy if you got closer to 2.0 or even 1.5. Remember when reading TSH levels, the numbers are inverted. Low means high and high means low. I know when I got my levels closer to 1.5, I felt better. The doc was fine with normal. I prefer optimal. Something to think about. SM


Thanks Hun. I've responded in the TRT thread. 

I'll look into how I bring these down.

<_CFXNotificationTokenRegistration: 0x10438810>

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary - Entry 4

So another blurb of my life. Previously I spoke about losing my nan, the other being in hospital and losing the dog. Well, it gets worse. My nan thats was in hospital is still in. The open wound on her leg wont heal, even after a skin graft it. Today we got news that her sister (My nan's sister) has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour and given less than 6 weeks to live. 
Yeah, so that sucks. We don't know how to tell her, but we're going to have to asap because she might go a lot sooner than 6 weeks. Just seems like life is a big pile of shit right now. 

For those that have been following my TRT blog, things there are looking a bit better. I'm still all over the place with mood. Levels are within "normal", Dr has approved my 6 week booster, and I have a referral to the Endo. I've some good friends up the hospital, and they've said this Endo is one of the best in the country. Fingers crossed that holds true. 

 My daughter has just turned 9 months and is standing up now. Every day she learns something new and amazes me with her beautiful personality. All she does is smile and blow kisses. Im grateful for this, as it really lifts me up. On the other hand, my 5 year old has turned into a complete shit. We have to spend most of the day telling him off, which is sad because I dont want to be on his case. I wish he'd just behave so we could have a better time. I'm already out of the house working so much, the little time I do see him I'm reinforcing punishments and rules and I feel like a wanker. 

Mrs went to the Dr and has had her Citalopram (SSRI) taken from 10mg a day, to 40mg a day. Which has caused some mood swings and severe lethargy in her. However, overall she seems to be improving. Which makes being at home a little nicer. 

Work is going well. I've started some of my own cases and have got some commission due soon. Which will be handy, as the car just cost my £240 for a new EGR valve. Doorwork is also going well, I got a new venue, bringing me to 3 bars, and about 15 staff. Word is spreading that we provide good security, and we dont take any shit. My buddy and I have about 16 years experience, which isn't massive in the scheme of things. But in the UK, there is such a high turnover of doorstaff, that its worth something. Between us we either know the shit heads, or the shit heads know our reputation enough not to bother. Either way, the bars we've got have no trouble as people know better. Eyeing up a few other places as well, which could really add to our revenue. 

Think that's about enough for now. As always, thanks for reading, and/or following. I welcome all comments and feedback!

-Krugerr


PS. Edit. 

I advise all you guys to give this a go. I have found that blogging here is a real release for me. Ive said it before in the Dungeon. This place is unique. Im anonymous, but I still have many people here that I trust, and would class as friends. This makes my blogging especially useful, because I am able to release everything on my mind, to people that I know, without the fear of rebuke from people I have to deal with in real life. Plus, its cheaper than a therapist!

----------


## RaginCajun

stay strong big fella, your family needs you!

Best wishes to your fam

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary - Entry 5

Well, its been about 5 weeks since my last confession. For those not following my TRT blog, I thought I was making progress, having regular blood tests, and had my 6week booster planned. I had a blood test at 4.5 weeks and my levels were back in the dirt. I continued with my "booster" at the 6 week mark, however it was really the same as a first shot, as I was starting back from my base levels again. The Dr has suggested its due to my injection technique (Seriously?). I had to explain to him how half lives work. Anyway, I have my Endo appointment on the 17th. Im just hoping with my frequent blood tests, that he'll have enough evidence to help me, without starting from scratch again. 

Because of that, I have had horrible mood swings, Up and Down like a fvcking teenager. Some days I am fine, and happy, others I just want to shout and scream and stamp my feet at everyone, and everything for no apparent reason. Funny when you think about it, I dont remember feeling this way as a teenager. For those of you with teenage kids, I strongly suggest cutting them a bit of slack. I can vouch for them and say that it really is outside of their control! Im still very down most of the time, I have no drive for anything, I have no motivation to do even the simplest of things. I login to these forums daily, but cant bring myself to write a constructive reply, so I dont. 

Life generally is ok, got some commission coming in now, earned about £1k extra on top of my usual salary this month, and it'll just continue to roll and grow. This will really help with the run up to christmas!
Work is so-so, some days I love working, other days I want to tell them to shove it up their ass. Because when I started I made a point of learning everything, and learning stuff outside my remit, I am now often relied upon to help out with things that are now no longer in my role. Very frustrating! 

Went and met with Eddie Hall recently for a seminar, great to get some insight into the life and training of the first man to lift 500kg. He covered his young life, and his reasons for training, his diet, training routines and the stress it placed on his family life. Then we got into some training, and every person got the chance to demonstrate and have corrected their Deadlift and Log press. Due to time constraints we only got a few minutes each, but still, a few minutes with that man will make a lot of difference!

Weight is upto 141kg (310lbs).

Thanks all, peace out
-Krugerr

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I feel you bro. I have been where you are. My 2-cents is you have one shot in a million with Doctors that can truly help you with TrT. 

Go spend 1000 pounds on Test E Powder, EA, EO, and some cheap filtration gear. That will give you a lifetime supply of Test E and self medicate. Use the Doc to get you the AI needed and be done with it. Fortune Favors the Bold.

I lost 5-years of good life due to doctors doing all they could to not get me on TrT.

----------


## krugerr

> I feel you bro. I have been where you are. My 2-cents is you have one shot in a million with Doctors that can truly help you with TrT. 
> 
> Go spend 1000 pounds on Test E Powder, EA, EO, and some cheap filtration gear. That will give you a lifetime supply of Test E and self medicate. Use the Doc to get you the AI needed and be done with it. Fortune Favors the Bold.
> 
> I lost 5-years of good life due to doctors doing all they could to not get me on TrT.




Unfortunately Drs here wont give AI even when you're on TRT, the chance of getting it if self dosing is non existant. 

I could self administer TRT, I have before. But without regular (paid) bloodwork, you've no way of knowing where your levels are at. All in, its safer and easier to go the TRT route through the NHS.

----------


## hammerheart

> Unfortunately Drs here wont give AI even when you're on TRT, the chance of getting it if self dosing is non existant. 
> 
> I could self administer TRT, I have before. But without regular (paid) bloodwork, you've no way of knowing where your levels are at. All in, its safer and easier to go the TRT route through the NHS.


You could do like me and tell doc your on nebido while doing self-TRT with another compound  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> You could do like me and tell doc your on nebido while doing self-TRT with another compound


Sneaky sneaky! If I am honest, I just dont want to inject twice weekly for life.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Your 310 pounds???? Really. I had no idea. How tall are you?

----------


## hammerheart

> Sneaky sneaky! If I am honest, I just dont want to inject twice weekly for life.


Noted, but you ought to find a solution, and there aren't many alternatives available.

----------


## krugerr

> Noted, but you ought to find a solution, and there aren't many alternatives available.


I guess! Im trying to avoid Enanthate at all costs, I just cant bare the thought of 104 injections a year just to stay "normal". 
Even twice a month Nebido (If I can get that protocol) would be considerably better!

----------


## krugerr

> Your 310 pounds???? Really. I had no idea. How tall are you?


Im 6'4" (194cm) hun. My Bodyfat isnt great though, probably around 25% or more currently. Im ~300lbs I think in the picture attached. 
In answer to the other question you were thinking. Yes, like a jackhammer.  :Wink: 

*Edit*

A Jackhammer with an incredibly short battery life! Hahaha

----------


## krugerr

Krugerrs Diary - Entry 6

Well its been two months since I last posted in this blog. I have been battling through with life. 
My TRT hasnt really progressed. The Endo was fairly useless and has requested to see me again in Feb. 
Until then I am to continue on 10weekly injections. Not entirely happy, but I know it is best for me, and my wellbeing to continue on the TRT route. Despite being tempted on several occassions to crack open my stash and self administer!

My partner has been dipping in and out of depression and we have on several occassions discussed seperation. This has made life at home really hard. We bicker or fall out over almost everything. The last week has been much better though, we hashed out a lot of issues by text. I find that format easier to deal with, more time to consider and respond to points. A face to face argument just gets emotional and things are said that we wish we could take back. 

My kids are doing OK. Son is still lagging a little bit at school, but hes getting there. Daughter turned one last week. Shes walking, saying a few words, and generally being a monkey. Shes the light though. A single smile from her turns the world upside down. We are going to tackle the problem of her dummy this week. She wakes several times during the night when she loses it, and I have had just about enough of the repetitive trips to sort it out. 

Work has had its ups and downs. Im still working between two locations and thats a real bummer. Three days im close to home (15miles) the other two I am much further (50miles) and its horrendous to travel to/from. Im still bouncing the weekends, the continuous shift pattern changes is turning my brain into mush. Brain fog doesnt cut it! My eBay business has started to take off, its early days but we have built a solid relationship with a supplier and the orders are starting to roll in. Its only pennies in the grand scheme of things, but its made about £200 a month so far in profit. Hopefully this will scale as we get more reputation and feedback. 
We've actually identified a small (Read: Tiny) gap in the market, which we're going to explore in the new year. This does require some capital input though, but I am optimistic on this front. Particularly with the use of Fulfilment By Amazon, we are hoping to launch our newer venture on this platform!

Other than that - not much else has transpired. My weight has stayed fairly consistent, I havent had inclination or opportunity to hit the gym with any regularity. The new year should bring changes to my work locations, which means I *WILL* fit this in again. Some recent pictures of me at a wedding was the cherry on top. Im officially a fat bastard. 

As always, thanks for reading!

----------


## Obs

Welcome back sir!

----------


## krugerr

> Welcome back sir!


The App was removed from the iStore. I had to reset my phone and it removed my old copy. Which has made accessing the forums harder. I dont like using the web version on the iphone, and I am unable to access the forums from my work headoffice. Notably the big "WANT TO BUY STEROIDS " banner on the right hand side makes it very difficult to pass off as something work related!  :Wink: 

I have been less active of late. Which along with my other promises, I do hope to change. These forums have given me so much support, direction and education, I hope to start repaying that again  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you back again green man. There is nothing more important than figuring out the family life at home. I truly hope that all works itself out, my friend!

----------


## krugerr

> Good to see you back again green man. There is nothing more important than figuring out the family life at home. I truly hope that all works itself out, my friend!


Thank you brother. Its a long long journey. I hope you and yours are well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Krugerrs Diary - Entry 6
> 
> Well its been two months since I last posted in this blog. I have been battling through with life. 
> My TRT hasnt really progressed. The Endo was fairly useless and has requested to see me again in Feb. 
> Until then I am to continue on 10weekly injections. Not entirely happy, but I know it is best for me, and my wellbeing to continue on the TRT route. Despite being tempted on several occassions to crack open my stash and self administer!
> 
> My partner has been dipping in and out of depression and we have on several occassions discussed seperation. This has made life at home really hard. We bicker or fall out over almost everything. The last week has been much better though, we hashed out a lot of issues by text. I find that format easier to deal with, more time to consider and respond to points. A face to face argument just gets emotional and things are said that we wish we could take back. 
> 
> My kids are doing OK. Son is still lagging a little bit at school, but hes getting there. Daughter turned one last week. Shes walking, saying a few words, and generally being a monkey. Shes the light though. A single smile from her turns the world upside down. We are going to tackle the problem of her dummy this week. She wakes several times during the night when she loses it, and I have had just about enough of the repetitive trips to sort it out. 
> ...


glad to see you back around big guy!

hate to hear that you and the lady are not getting along. hope y'all get that sorted out, that is not fun to deal with

Pennies turn into dollars eventually!

----------


## krugerr

> glad to see you back around big guy!
> 
> hate to hear that you and the lady are not getting along. hope y'all get that sorted out, that is not fun to deal with
> 
> Pennies turn into dollars eventually!


Look after the pennies, and the pounds will look after you!

Thanks RC. Its on the up, things have been getting better.

----------


## krugerr

_Krugerrs Diary - Entry 7

Well, we're into 2017 now. And its been a turbulent start already...

Those who have read my previous updates will know that home life hasnt exactly been plain sailing. 
Christmas was good, we were pretty skint but made the most of it. I had two weeks off of work, and so we got a lot of quality time together, and found the closeness again. The new year rolled in, and suddenly it fell down around my ears. And over seemingly the most stupid of arguments. She wanted to buy something trivial and asked me to send her the money. I refused and said it wasnt necessary, it could wait til payday. We are skint afterall. She unleashed a torrent of messages about how I am a dick and I belittle her because I have the income, and she does not. She told me she was done with the shit and we we're over. I got home from work and we we're civil to each other. She had removed her engagement ring. I put it down to a little tantrum, and we almost got back to normal. After some lengthy discussions. 
Last week I asked her where the ring was, and she said that she was not ready to put it back on yet. To which I asked for it back. Since then we've been amicable, but I just dont know anymore. She has depression, but refuses to take her citalopram (60mg dose). This morning she had another breakdown because my son wouldnt get ready for school. 

It almost needs and intervention, but knowing her like I do. It would certainly make things worse. 

The kids are doing well. Not much to report except they both light up the dark periods in my life. Even if my son can be an annoying pain in the ass sometimes. Its easy to forget that he is 5. Hes very capable, and sometimes I think I forget his age, and expect too much. History repeats. Anyone else find themselves repeating the same things their parents did, even though they promised they wouldnt?

TRT - I have updated my other thread, but I'll touch on it lightly here. Overall I am feeling better, and until Kelkel made his comments last night, I hadnt really considered my current levels to be acceptable. Considering where I started, I guess I should be grateful. My 9-week 'trough' levels came in, and they're actually higher than my starting points. I cant figure the math of it out, but the evidence is there. Previously my levels were dropping much faster after each injection. I have a libido, I occasionally have morning glory, both of these I am grateful for!

Work changes again - Ive collated some data on the Mortgage cases they've provided to me, and I had a meeting with my boss about it. We both agreed that it wasnt working out the way it was intended. I was supposed to be supplied 4-5 cases a month, plus a few from other areas of the business. I have actually been receiving 1-2 total, and they're much smaller cases than our 'average'. Meaning the total commission earned is a fraction of what it should have been. 
We hashed it out, and they've created a new role for me. Im not fully diploma qualified yet, but they're going to have me going out with some of the Financial Advisers and learning those ropes sooner than expected. A few of the advisers have even offered to split 50/50 the commission on the cases that I assist with. I suppose it just goes to show that if you prove yourself a valuable asset to a company, they'll bend over backwards when you're in trouble. Plus, being on pretty good terms with the boss helps! 

My eBay store slowed after christmas. The January blues and the tightening of wallets has had an effect. Implemented a plan which will allow the eBay store to grow steadily. With almost no real upkeep, I think this will prove a nice little generator. Its never going to retire me, but it should fund birthdays, christmas, and perhaps the odd holiday and the topup my income. Some may have seen that I've put a basic survey on the forums. I've another idea I am working on, I have been to see a webdeveloper and business manager, its a big project, and is going to take 6-9months to get the first part of it online. Again, I dont suspect it'll be that million dollar business, but a host of small things ticking over and I am hoping to generate a moderate income from these little bits. The end goal, I dont want to work for someone else's business, for someone else's goals and aspirations. I want to put that time into my own. As I am sure most of you guys do. 

Weight didnt increase over christmas, but it didnt drop either! 

Thanks for reading

-Krugerr

_

----------


## krugerr

I got to reading on the forums yesterday. 

Started re-reading my old threads, and ended up reading the bloody lot. It kinda lit a fire up under my ass with respect to diet. Last night I stopped eating at 8pm, and I am now back on a 16/8 Intermittent Fasting routine. Im already prepping lunches for work, so thats easy peasy, I just need to tweak/monitor my macros a little to make sure I am getting enough in during that period. Going to strip out the dairy, probably try hit a 50/30/20 split on around 2600Kcal.
Attached an image of roughly how I am thinking this will look in real food terms. Meal 2 is my 'snacks' for the afternoon.

Weight: 298.6lbs
BF: Unknown!

Old Threads:
http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...gress-log.html
http://forums.steroid.com/most-impro...tural-log.html

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

wondering if im gonna follow this in 2017..just to be polite

----------


## krugerr

> wondering if im gonna follow this in 2017..just to be polite


Joking about your Shit Castle aside, I do value the thoughts/opinions/suggestions of anyone willing to post in my threads.  :Smilie:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Joking about your Shit Castle aside, I do value the thoughts/opinions/suggestions of anyone willing to post in my threads.


nah..now u asking too much of us...but maybe i can bump your thread now and then...

----------


## krugerr

> nah..now u asking too much of us...but maybe i can bump your thread now and then...


Anything to get your post count up, eh!  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

Day 5 of dieting again!

Forgot how convenient Intermittent Fasting can be. Weight is down about 3lbs of water, since my diet has cleaned up. I guess all that salt I was consuming before has worked loose!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 5 of dieting again! Forgot how convenient Intermittent Fasting can be. Weight is down about 3lbs of water, since my diet has cleaned up. I guess all that salt I was consuming before has worked loose!


Sup bud!

Love intermittent fasting! I actually did a quasi-fast yesterday and plan on doing it again today. With me, IF helps with me eating too much. I like to feel full and IF helps with that

----------


## krugerr

> Sup bud!
> 
> Love intermittent fasting! I actually did a quasi-fast yesterday and plan on doing it again today. With me, IF helps with me eating too much. I like to feel full and IF helps with that



Yeah same with me. Until I'm really in a routine, I tend to over eat. 
IF definitely helps me by framing my diet with some clear rules. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you back at it!

----------


## krugerr

> Good to see you back at it!


Don't jinx it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah same with me. Until I'm really in a routine, I tend to over eat. 
> IF definitely helps me by framing my diet with some clear rules. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that is my problem, i over eat!

----------


## krugerr

> that is my problem, i over eat!


My biggest failing is evenings. 
With the TV or a movie, I struggle not to snack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Back In Black

> My biggest failing is evenings. 
> With the TV or a movie, I struggle not to snack. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't buy it, you can't eat it :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> If you don't buy it, you can't eat it


True. But I've two young children. There's always gonna be something lying around. 

I have been known to start baking/experimenting in times of desperation. 

IF is some clear cut rules. I don't eat before lunch. I don't eat after 8pm. My prepped food is enough volume to keep me full and provide the macros I need. 
No need to "snack" in my eating hours. 

It's a rule set that works for me. Looking over my old log books, logs on here and macros charts. (I have every diet saved!) I found I got lean using IF on 2500kcal and got big carb cycling on 3500kcal. 

I have every single workout recorded for the last 3 years too. The last 12 months though has been a little light. Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> True. But I've two young children. There's always gonna be something lying around. 
> 
> I have been known to start baking/experimenting in times of desperation. 
> 
> IF is some clear cut rules. I don't eat before lunch. I don't eat after 8pm. My prepped food is enough volume to keep me full and provide the macros I need. 
> No need to "snack" in my eating hours. 
> 
> It's a rule set that works for me. Looking over my old log books, logs on here and macros charts. (I have every diet saved!) I found I got lean using IF on 2500kcal and got big carb cycling on 3500kcal. 
> 
> ...


same with me!

i have everything on here since 2011! 

that is why i love this place!

----------


## krugerr

> same with me!
> 
> i have everything on here since 2011! 
> 
> *that is why i love this place!*


Precisely. It helps me so much to have an electronic log of everything, along with the feedback from members!

----------


## Marsoc

> Morning all, I figured you've waited two years for an update, I imagine you've all been dying to know my progress.  
> 
> Well I started working in a gym two years ago, so I trained everyday as long as I needed. I got into the biggest and strongest shape of my life. The gym manager revived complaints that when I trained I was intimidating the smaller members. 
> 
> I got an office job a year ago, which meant no more midday training sessions. No moving at all during the day in fact, glued to a desk. The commute to work means that I have to train about 5;45 in order to get done, showered and leave for work. Due to laziness I let that slip quickly and I ballooned to 133kg, I did train 1-2 times a week. But there was no consistency, and there was definitely nothing even remotely resembling a diet in place. 
> 
> Two weeks ago my Fiancé took a picture of me from behind and it shocked me into getting back on the horse. 
> 
> Below, you'll see the transformation. My leanest in, then a gym shot when I packed on lots of size, finally my love handled self.


Dude!...lol...wtf haha

----------


## Marsoc

> Slept pretty well, with the exception of my four year old having a play session at 3am. 
> 
> Woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed, rocked up to the gym for opening and had to wait around for the owner. Whom typically had a flat tyre this morning. 
> Gym opened late which restricted my time, but not my intensity. I doubled up the fly with pressing too, so the fly til failure then just bashed out a few presses to exhaustion on each set. 
> 
> My old man trains mornings too, so got some good encouragement and a good spot that knows when I'm being a *****-bitch and when I need assisting. 
> Short and sweet, but was sweaty and exhausted. Was done in 30 mins, due to late opening and work starting. 
> 
> Flat Dumbell chest press 
> ...


So are you not going to failure ..not sure of kg to lbs conversions ..but how can you be lifting 40kg for 5 reps then 60 do 7reps..? for example

Then again sometimes I have a little more extra then i thought I had in the tank and rep out something I think I wouldn't sometimes..or were you just lifting at like a percentage of your capability and then went more intense last set ?

----------


## krugerr

> So are you not going to failure ..not sure of kg to lbs conversions ..but how can you be lifting 40kg for 5 reps then 60 do 7reps..? for example
> 
> Then again sometimes I have a little more extra then i thought I had in the tank and rep out something I think I wouldn't sometimes..or were you just lifting at like a percentage of your capability and then went more intense last set ?


In that example it says 1 assisted. So I warmed up, did a final working set that was til failure. I can't recall the exact workout, but typically I found it safer to do several warm up sets of increasing weight. I guess I pre exhausted before final working sets to keep the weight lower/safer. 

Could have been as you say as well, just more gas in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krugerr

> So are you not going to failure ..not sure of kg to lbs conversions ..but how can you be lifting 40kg for 5 reps then 60 do 7reps..? for example
> 
> Then again sometimes I have a little more extra then i thought I had in the tank and rep out something I think I wouldn't sometimes..or were you just lifting at like a percentage of your capability and then went more intense last set ?


Also I just noticed the weights. 

50kg x 3 reps would have been a feeler set. That definitely wasn't working weight!

50kg = 110lbs
60kg = 132lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krugerr

> Dude!...lol...wtf haha


I've always found it incredibly easy to gain weight! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krugerr

*Krugerrs Diary - Entry 8*
_
_Yet another mind dump.
Those that read my last entry will remember that things at home were crap. It was at the point of complete hopelessness. It got to a point a few weeks ago where I was serious about going home, and telling that was it. She'd spent the day telling me about how bad she was feeling, the suicidal thoughts and everything else. She'd still been refusing to take her medication (Citalopram). Im not really sure how it happened, but she agreed to start taking them again. Two days later she smiled at me and said "I already feel better!". Now I know they take a while to build up, but that line from her was such a relief. Since then things have gone from strength to strength. I arranged for the doctor to call her, and he issued a new topup prescription. We're now about 3 weeks in and she is entirely different. Almost the same girl I fell in love with 6 years ago. 

TRT is continuing as normal. I had an appointment with the Endocrinologist last week, which I missed as I got my days confused! Wanker! having to wait for another appointment to be arranged. 
Saw an odd dip in my blood levels, and my surgery has changed the way the process the blood tests, meaning that the results are harder to get. Oh well! Sweet talking the young nurse helps each time. 

Work is still plodding along, been out on some appointments, which should convert into some additional income this month or next. Ive got an exam coming up, but I simply cannot find the motivation to pick up the bible like study material. 

Things have taken an upward turn for eBay, sales increasing and have made it into "Power Seller" status, which doesn't really mean much. But it gives potential customers some reassurance that we're good at delivering what we say, when we say. This might help with a small increase in sales, and it reduces the fees we pay to eBay. Winning.
My other project has come on leaps and bounds. I have put some serious time into learning Wordpress. I now have a very sexy looking website...with no content! That is stage two. The idea changes a little every day, but these ideas are all pulling in the same direction. 

Started february by Intermittent Fasting on a 16/8 window. This seriously helped kick start me, and cut some of the crap! This gave me time to keep the calories moderate and plan a proper meal plan. Ive now got a meal plan that pretty much works perfect for work and home life. I tend to prep most of it on a sunday, but cook my protein twice a week (Sunday/Wednesday). White fish, chicken, rice, veggies, eggs... all the good stuff. Weight has come down about 10lbs, mainly water of course, but probably a couple pounds off my fat ass. 

Not much else to say really, so I wont waffle on...

-Krugerr

----------


## krugerr

Happy to announce that Capebuffalo, Nach3, Ghettoboyd and I are going to organising some forum competitions. 
I think right now we're going to run a Male/Female Over/Under format. We have bounced a few ideas around and so far have a few competitions in mind. 

*Most Improved (Male/Female)
*Most LBM gain (Male/Female)
*Most Cut (Male/Female)

Most improved is quite a nice one, as this is pretty subjective and isnt soo dependent on weight catagories. The Most Gain/Cut ones though will probably need to be split into classes. We're going to outsource the judging on each competition, to avoid any "Bias" accusations.

I am really excited to get this started, I plan to participate in them. Probably alternate ones. Give me a goal, and keeps me invested in the competitions.

* I also need to kick Cape's ass this time. The last time he and I competed, he whipped my ass. And that man really has a fire in his belly after the results of the Nach/Cape/Obs competition.* 


-Krugerr

----------


## gio2012

nicely done bro..

----------


## krugerr

Would you look at that... 2 years since I last posted... 

my fat ass is 329lbs as of today... OOPS!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Would you look at that... 2 years since I last posted... 
> 
> my fat ass is 329lbs as of today... OOPS!


Get your fat ass back in here

----------


## tarmyg

> Would you look at that... 2 years since I last posted... 
> 
> my fat ass is 329lbs as of today... OOPS!


Good to see you. Stick around.

----------


## Obs

Get the hell out of here.

----------


## krugerr

> Get your fat ass back in here


Yessir RC! I’m actually already down about 6lbs hahaha

----------


## krugerr

> Good to see you. Stick around.



Yeah its a pain pain in the arse without the mobile app. And it’s blocked from the work computers.

----------


## tarmyg

> Yeah its a pain pain in the arse without the mobile app. And its blocked from the work computers.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lkpro.activity

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yessir RC! Im actually already down about 6lbs hahaha


Haha, what did ya do, go poop?

----------


## krugerr

> Haha, what did ya do, go poop?


hahah you’re a funny fvcker! Nah just been following a aconsiatent diet for 3 weeks now. Loosely vertical dieting. 




> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lkpro.activity


Im on iPhone mate - but I’ll check the tapatalk app.

----------


## krugerr

Figured it pick this up where I left off. 

Weighed in at 310.4lbs monday morning, which is down from my c340lbs before christmas! This photo was taken just now, not the best angle, but its something!

----------


## tarmyg

Nice to have you back.

----------


## krugerr

*Krugerr Diary Post - 9
*

Forgive me Forums, for I have sinned. Its been over a year since my last confession...

As is tradition, i figured i'd kick this all off again with a bit of a mind dump. Around my last diary entry, i posted that things we're getting better with the partner. It took a nose dive very soon after that and we split again, we bounced around for a couple of months and finally I called it a day in March 2018. Pretty much turned my life upside down to leave my daughter behind. I changed jobs, moving from financial advice to a large mortgage firm and moved around 15 miles away. Spent pretty much 18 months single, just playing the field as it were.. and boy was it played! September last year i met a girl, i was hooked on the first date, we saw each other 3-4 time a week for about 6 weeks, at which point she was then effectively living with me apart from weekends. This girl was smart, funny, and incredible in bed! We started talking about maybe moving in together at some point in 2020, before long, we'd actually found a place we liked, and were set to move in at the end of December. The beginning of December rolled around, and she quit her job after falling out with her manager, promising that she'd have a new job soon. 
Well the near year rolled round and no job, we moved in and I ordered a whole house of furniture, and I had paid for the entire holiday we booked to Mexico, and I paid for everything whilst we were there. Fast forward to April, still no job, she had been prescribed anti-depressants and had told me she was leaving me. Her son lived about 3hours away with his dad, and she said she just couldnt miss him grow up. She moved out 4 weeks ago. 

Sounds like a fvcking repeat right?
So now here I am, with a £4k holiday on my CC, I have over £2k of brand new furniture, and I have a loverly 3 bedroom house which I am tied into renting until december. Go me!

ON a positive note, I won £5 on the lottery a couple weeks ago, so there is that. After leaving my ex-ex in 2018, i very much changed who I hand around with, and made some pretty close friends at the new job. A couple of these guys were wicked salesman, but kept talking about the law of attraction. Im sure many of you have heard of it, if you havent, do! I started changing my outlook on things, nothing drastic, but its quite literally as simple as just deciding to be happy. You can wake up on a monday and grumble to yourself and stumble to the kitchen, or you can get up, put a smile on and go make a coffee. The net result is the same, but its an entirely different process. I honestly dont worry about the things I cant control anymore. I focus my energy on the things I can change, everything else is noise. I used to spend a lot of energy worrying about what might happen, or complaining over and over "why me" when it did. 

So besides being a little cuddly around the middle right now - im a happy camper. During the lockdown, I have even started running (yes, thats not a typo!) If any of you are on Strava and wanna link up, let me know. 

Thats about it for this one. 
Peace out!

----------


## GearHeaded

> [B][SIZE=6] You can wake up on a monday and grumble to yourself and stumble to the kitchen, or you can get up, put a smile on and go make a coffee. The net result is the same, but its an entirely different process. I honestly dont worry about the things I cant control anymore. I focus my energy on the things I can change, everything else is noise. I used to spend a lot of energy worrying about what might happen, or complaining over and over "why me" when it did.


you are a wise man..

the past, the future, the things you can't control do NOT exist . they are not real, they only lead to fear. but what is real is what you can control and what is in front of you this very day

----------


## krugerr

> you are a wise man..
> 
> the past, the future, the things you can't control do NOT exist . they are not real, they only lead to fear. but what is real is what you can control and what is in front of you this very day


I am here, at this very point, because of my past. 
Every "negative" thing in my life is a positive. Its corrected my path in some way that led me here. I like who I am, I like the person I've become, I like where I am in life. 

So I am grateful for the experiences. As you'll often hear entrepreneurs say, you learn more from your failures than you do your successes.

----------


## Gallowmere

> I am here, at this very point, because of my past. 
> Every "negative" thing in my life is a positive. Its corrected my path in some way that led me here. I like who I am, I like the person I've become, I like where I am in life. 
> 
> So I am grateful for the experiences. As you'll often hear entrepreneurs say, you learn more from your failures than you do your successes.


Exactly.
Negative feelings (anger, fear, pain, etc.) regarding anything are just a signal that something needs to change. What that something is, is up to each person to figure out for each situation. Our culture has gotten too adept at trying to avoid these things rather than confronting them and learning from them.

Sometimes the solutions require us to ask some really fucking uncomfortable questions. Cest la vie. Life is one long series of replacing problems with other problems. Knowing which ones hold value for us as individuals; thats where the money is.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I am here, at this very point, because of my past. 
> Every "negative" thing in my life is a positive. Its corrected my path in some way that led me here. I like who I am, I like the person I've become, I like where I am in life. 
> 
> So I am grateful for the experiences. As you'll often hear entrepreneurs say, you learn more from your failures than you do your successes.


spot on ..
as an entrepreneur myself (I'm 43 and haven't worked a job since I was 20.. I always built business and employed others), the biggest lesson and learning experience in life was always my failures . not my successes

----------


## krugerr

> spot on ..
> as an entrepreneur myself (I'm 43 and haven't worked a job since I was 20.. I always built business and employed others), the biggest lesson and learning experience in life was always my failures . not my successes


Im only 31, so a touch behind you on that front! I work in finance - and I know WHAT i wanna do, i just cant figure out how to make the change to do it.

----------


## krugerr

> Exactly.
> ‘Negative’ feelings (anger, fear, pain, etc.) regarding anything are just a signal that something needs to change. What that something is, is up to each person to figure out for each situation. Our culture has gotten too adept at trying to avoid these things rather than confronting them and learning from them.
> 
> Sometimes the solutions require us to ask some really fucking uncomfortable questions. C’est la vie. Life is one long series of replacing problems with other problems. Knowing which ones hold value for us as individuals; that’s where the money is.


Exactly - just course corrections. 
with the mentality, everything is a postive, which makes life a lot happier to live for sure.

----------


## RaginCajun

Hi!

Glad to see ya back big guy!

----------


## tarmyg

> Im only 31, so a touch behind you on that front! I work in finance - and I know WHAT i wanna do, i just cant figure out how to make the change to do it.


Break what you want to do down in small parts like you build muscle. Do not think about the end goal because you can not control the outcome but you can make small incremental moves in the right direction. Thinking about the end goal is what makes a lot of project not work as you forget to do whats right in front of you. My 2c, not sure its even worth that much.

----------


## krugerr

> Break what you want to do down in small parts like you build muscle. Do not think about the end goal because you can not control the outcome but you can make small incremental moves in the right direction. Thinking about the end goal is what makes a lot of project not work as you forget to do what’s right in front of you. My 2c, not sure it’s even worth that much.



Thanks bro - I have the end goal in mind. I practically fantasise about that shit daily.
I have a website, i just need to begin populating that with content in order to build a base before making that leap.

----------


## krugerr

My updated vitamin regime - ripped basically from Austinites old thread on the matter.

----------


## krugerr

Another pretty good week - treated myself to pancakes for dessert one evening, but otherwise consistent with the diet. 
Running monday, and i made it half way before my knee started causing horrible pain, had to limp back home. With that in mind, i decided that i will scale the running back to once a week for the moment as the impact is just no good for me long term. Running will be something i want to continue with though. 
Ordered myself a new mountain bike!

Weight is 307.4lbs this morning, so not a lot of movement this week ~1lb
I was 340lbs at christmas, so its still good progress in the long term.

----------


## RaginCajun

Datta baw!

As you know, consistency is the magic key to all this. 

Stay focused

----------


## RaginCajun

MTB riding is a real good workout! Have any trails next to you or just got it for cruising?

----------


## krugerr

> MTB riding is a real good workout! Have any trails next to you or just got it for cruising?



no particular trails near me, but some nice walking routes, and i will just be cruising around on it. 
I used to do a lot of cycling in my youth, so we'll see how far i get on the first rides.

----------


## RaginCajun

Hows it going big guy?

----------


## krugerr

> How’s it going big guy?



Good thanks buddy - mountain bike arrived yesterday. God damn my arse is sore! haha. Hows things with you?

----------


## mr.califit

Hey man, loved reading through your journey. Motivation has been super low for me as well but this free audiobook has been helping me through my sessions lately. Wanted to share the love. Happy Holidays! https://amzn.to/383ayYh

----------

